# DIRECTV2PC v5313 - Issues & Discussion



## Doug Brott

*Important Note:*

Please, * DO NOT CALL CUSTOMER SUPPORT* about this beta version.
Your cooperation in this matter is greatly appreciated.

*The Contents of this Download: (Differences based on last National Release)*

*Download v5313*
*Download DIRECTV2PC Playback Advisor*

*New features*

Video Acceleration when available
Support for Friendly Names
Offer "Retry" when content cannot be played due to HDCP support issue
Change activation key: when receiving "incorrect activation key"
New EULA (please read)
Prevent screen capture of D2PC app
Ability to connect to update server
Support for Windows 7 Activation
Support for Windows 7 RC1

*Improved/Updated*

Trick Play
video / audio mismatch in FF mode
Lip sync issues
Server lookup/connection consistency
Parental: when no PIN, default setting is unlocked
Edge sharpness during playback in full screen
ATSC playback audio
Video lockup when changing audio/video several times
parental controls
refined "Download now" behavior
Closed Captioning
Improved playback when USB device in use
"Showcase" tab is now "Top Movies"
Improved video on stations with crawl
Improvements when parental lock on

*Notes*

Please use your existing DIRECTV2PC key .. If you do not have one, please complete the Beta Download process @ http://www.directv.com/directv2pc


----------



## Doug Brott

Please make use of the Download DIRECTV2PC Playback Advisor to verify that your hardware is capable of utilizing the DIRECTV2PC application


----------



## Doug Brott

This new version should support Windows 7 RC1. I've tested it briefly myself and it appears to work.


----------



## syphix

My first upgrade of DirecTV2PC...is it necessary to uninstall the previous version first?


----------



## LarryFlowers

Agreed... Windows 7 RC now functional. Played several shows from both HR units. It does take Windows out of Aero mode but returns it after shutdown. It also acts as if it won't go full screen but then it finally switches.

Larry



Doug Brott said:


> This new version should support Windows 7 RC1. I've tested it briefly myself and it appears to work.


----------



## Doug Brott

syphix said:


> My first upgrade of DirecTV2PC...is it necessary to uninstall the previous version first?


I typically just start the new installer which asks to uninstall the previous version. That's when I do my uninstall.

So, really, just start the installer and answer the prompts.


----------



## sigma1914

How do I unlock parental locks? My HR20 has no restriction code.

Edit: I found the answer...I was searching wrong on the forum.


----------



## veryoldschool

Doug Brott said:


> I typically just start the new installer which asks to uninstall the previous version. That's when I do my uninstall.
> 
> So, really, just start the installer and answer the prompts.


 Me too. Just loaded it on my Vista system. A bit slow getting everything up and running [first launch with activation]. Had a "not responding" propmt, but waited it out and clicked on the server again and it came up.


----------



## RAD

Installed on my new HP Quad Vista 64 system, no problem. Tried on my old (3yr) laptop, continue to get prompt about driver not stopping screen captures and upgrade (has the latest upgrade).


----------



## SParker

Confirmed working with Win7 RC1! Thank goodness!


----------



## smiddy

Oh man, this is sweet, it works like a charm. Both DVRs in 1080p, and smooth as still cool water, liquid, whoa! I did a combination of 480i, 720p, 1080i, and 1080p programs all worked flawlessly. Fullscreen on my 24" is simply amazing. Well done on getting this puppy working with Windows 7 RC1, thanks!


----------



## smiddy

Playback advisor must not know i7 Processor or nVidia GTS 250:


----------



## bobnielsen

smiddy said:


> Playback advisor must not know i7 Processor or nVidia GTS 250:


It doesn't recognize my video card either. They must use a database instead of running an actual performance test.


----------



## premio

Success on a Phenom II 940, same issue as i7 - not recognized. Playback is great for a minute or so and then I get a HDCP message. now I don't have a HDCP monitor - Dell 2405FPW FTL!. However, I've never had playback issues before. Is this new?

Before this win7 patch I received this message all the time. Now I do get to 'preview' what I'm watching before it kicks in. 
My Vista x64 system had similar NVIDIA drivers.. Help?

P.s requesting a new activation key is not working for my laptop  Tried my Yahoo and never used gmail accounts


----------



## pdawg17

Hooray! It plays beautifully on my Windows 7 x64 PC! I'm very impressed with how quickly Cyberlink fixed this...


----------



## dave29

I just installed the new version in one of my machines. Here is the message that I get , not matter what I try to play.



> Directv2pc cannot display this video because your graphics card does not currently support screen capture protection for protected content. Try updating your graphics card driver or modify the driver settings.


It worked fine with the last version(s) of Directv2pc. The driver is up to date and it is an onboard GPU, Geforce 8300.


----------



## Doug Brott

premio said:


> Success on a Phenom II 940, same issue as i7 - not recognized. Playback is great for a minute or so and then I get a HDCP message. now I don't have a HDCP monitor - Dell 2405FPW FTL!. However, I've never had playback issues before. Is this new?
> 
> Before this win7 patch I received this message all the time. Now I do get to 'preview' what I'm watching before it kicks in.
> My Vista x64 system had similar NVIDIA drivers.. Help?
> 
> P.s requesting a new activation key is not working for my laptop  Tried my Yahoo and never used gmail accounts


What does the advisor say?


----------



## ohiochipmunk

I was really excited for this update, hoping that they would resolve the dual/multiple monitors issue. No such luck.


----------



## syphix

Parental controls were ON by default for me...even though they weren't before, and they're unlocked (off) on both my HR20 and HR21. It took me 20 minutes to even remember what my passcode was!


----------



## 69hokie

On first blush I see a little video choppiness upon running a couple recorded programs that I didn't have any problems with on the previous version. Only occasionally choppy for a brief second or two.


----------



## MountainMan10

Works on my laptop now with Windows 7 RC. Previous version worked on my desk computer with RC.


----------



## EricBergan

Making it a little farther, now I can select a show, hit play, the play screen comes up for about 10 seconds, then reverts to the info screen, and after another pause, I get a message "The receiver is not responding. Please check the connection and then try again." Happens on all recordings.

It's a wired connection, and no problem browsing the recorded shows, just trying to play one. HR20 on national release.


----------



## Doug Brott

EricBergan said:


> Making it a little farther, now I can select a show, hit play, the play screen comes up for about 10 seconds, then reverts to the info screen, and after another pause, I get a message "The receiver is not responding. Please check the connection and then try again." Happens on all recordings.
> 
> It's a wired connection, and no problem browsing the recorded shows, just trying to play one. HR20 on national release.


Please post your advisor log. This will help DIRECTV understand what might be going wrong.


----------



## premio

Doug Brott said:


> What does the advisor say?


I /know/ that my monitor is not HDCP compliant, and the advisor reflects that. I have been able to play all this video content for a long time - presumable because DRM is not on all channels? Did DirecTV add DRM recentlyto the majority of shows?

P.s how can I get a new activation. I want to see how virutal box virutalized analog drivers work with the HDCP.

<RANT>
Come on Dell, really my $800 24" LCD screen from 2005 doesn't have a HDCP and you won't release a new revision to it's firmware because?!?!? IF I'm forced into HDCP (which isn't a law and doesn't work - see HD FURY, AnyDVD, etc) I'm certainly not going to buy another monitor from the vendor that burned me without an upgrade. The Samsung T260HD is a nice choice for much cheaper. This monitor is beautiful, and if it was replaced it would be for a technologically superior monitor - one with LED backlightin, side LED lighting, OLED, higher resolution, etc. It won't be for a software feature that is EASY to enable. Last resort is VGA output, which is ALMOST as clear.
</RANT>


----------



## morbid_fun

I run Windows 7 RC, 23" Samsung HDCP compliant lcd monitor, and Radeon X1900 video card. I have not had any playback problems until v5102. I still have the same issue of audio with no video on v5313.
The software works great otherwise from what areas I could test.


----------



## BlackCoffee

I downloaded 5313 and is does not locate my receiver. I can ping the IP on the network, UPNP it turned on and works, and Windows Media sees the DirecTV server for sharing. I have opened all ports for the IP address through the firewall.

I ran the advisor and everything is green except the i7 processor comes up unknown. Running Vista x64. Receiver is newly purchased HR22, initial installation software download is only a week old.

Any ideas?


----------



## Doug Brott

BlackCoffee said:


> I downloaded 5313 and is does not locate my receiver. I can ping the IP on the network, UPNP it turned on and works, and Windows Media sees the DirecTV server for sharing. I have opened all ports for the IP address through the firewall.
> 
> I ran the advisor and everything is green except the i7 processor comes up unknown. Running Vista x64. Receiver is newly purchased HR22, initial installation software download is only a week old.
> 
> Any ideas?


There's no need to connect anything through the Internet for DIRECTV2PC to see your receiver. Double check that you do not have any kind of firewall on your PC blocking the application.


----------



## EricBergan

EricBergan said:


> Making it a little farther, now I can select a show, hit play, the play screen comes up for about 10 seconds, then reverts to the info screen, and after another pause, I get a message "The receiver is not responding. Please check the connection and then try again." Happens on all recordings.
> 
> It's a wired connection, and no problem browsing the recorded shows, just trying to play one. HR20 on national release.


Here is the advisor log:

Check Item PC Playback Ready? Info 
CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU @ 2.40GHz Yes 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU @ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 3005 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=15, dwLibStepping=7 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 4, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=4, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 4, dwLibTotalLogicals=4 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU @ 2.40GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2394 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=Core Duo TXX (Conroe) 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Yes 
System Memory : 2048 MB Yes 
Operating System : Windows 7 Yes 
Graphics Card : NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: NVIDIA 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: GeForce 8800 GTS 512 
Screen Capture Protection : Yes Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : NVAPI RGBOverlay=Yes 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 512 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 8.15.11.8585 Yes 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=8.15.11.8585 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Digital (without HDCP) No More Info 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Microsoft Windows Mobile Remote Adapter Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1525 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Sat May 23 10:43:35 2009 
Computer : Desktop 
System Name : ERIC


----------



## veryoldschool

EricBergan said:


> Here is the advisor log:
> Video Connection Type : *Digital (without HDCP)* No More Info
> Time : Sat May 23 10:43:35 2009
> Computer : Desktop
> System Name : ERIC


I would think this might be a problem.


----------



## B Newt

Is there any instructions on how to set up directv2pc prg? I have yet to make it work on my pc. VOD works like a champ but I just cant get my pc to see the dvr.


----------



## Zeosstud

Working great for me on RC1, GeForce 8600GT with latest Nvidia drivers. Very happy, 5102 of course wouldnt work and I am glad to not be using the version before that anymore, new versions seems to be running ALOT smoother. Using a Vizio 32" 1080p TV as the monitor.


----------



## Hoffer

5313 solved my problems. I have Windows 7 RC installed on my laptop and desktop and could not get DTV2PC to work. Simple update and I'm good to go.


----------



## jmhga44

I recently upgraded the DirecTV2PC app to v5313 and the install was successful. When I try to run the upgraded version I get no response from the program like it doesn't even open. The .4526 version would run on this PC though. I've heard the upgrades (v5102 and v5313) won't run on a lot of PCs that would run the .4526 version. Any ideas or help would be appreciated. I've attached the advisor scan log as a .jpg.


----------



## Movieman

Not sure if its cause my PC is a 32-bit system but none of the versions work. I tried 5313 and the one that you can download currently and still gives content protection error. It could be my monitor. I didn't really ask the salesmen if it would be content compliant. 

I don't need it as much anymore since MRV is working but it would have been a nice service to have.


----------



## veryoldschool

jmhga44 said:


> I recently upgraded the DirecTV2PC app to v5313 and the install was successful. When I try to run the upgraded version I get no response from the program like it doesn't even open. The .4526 version would run on this PC though. I've heard the upgrades (v5102 and v5313) won't run on a lot of PCs that would run the .4526 version. Any ideas or help would be appreciated. I've attached the advisor scan log as a .jpg.


 I'm  too since from your log, this PC is very close and it works fine here. You monitor isn't supporting HDCP, in your log, and mine does, but other than this we're very, very, close.
Have you installed any [other] video software since you had 4526 working?


----------



## BubblePuppy

I downloaded 5313, filled out the form, under several names and email addys, and I have yet to get a key.
This will be a clean install so there aren't any previously stored keys.
Running W7rc64bit.
Any suggestions?
Do I have to log into my account first?


----------



## BlackCoffee

Doug Brott said:


> There's no need to connect anything through the Internet for DIRECTV2PC to see your receiver. Double check that you do not have any kind of firewall on your PC blocking the application.


I fixed the problem finally. I had to manually start network services on the receiver by initiating test. When I did, DirecTV2PC found the recevier. The firewall setting I was working with were on my client PC, Symantec Endpoint, and on the router for the LAN.

Thanks for the help...


----------



## muadib

pdawg17 said:


> Hooray! It plays beautifully on my Windows 7 x64 PC! I'm very impressed with how quickly Cyberlink fixed this...


Works for my Win7 x64 PC too. Nice job Cyberlink!!


----------



## tvjay

dave29 said:


> I just installed the new version in one of my machines. Here is the message that I get , not matter what I try to play.
> 
> It worked fine with the last version(s) of Directv2pc. The driver is up to date and it is an onboard GPU, Geforce 8300.


I have a Radeon 9600 and it does the same thing to me. Worked before the upgrade (for SD) but now it won't play anything.


----------



## jmhga44

veryoldschool said:


> I'm  too since from your log, this PC is very close and it works fine here. You monitor isn't supporting HDCP, in your log, and mine does, but other than this we're very, very, close.
> Have you installed any [other] video software since you had 4526 working?


I don't recall installing any other video editing software..


----------



## jmhga44

veryoldschool said:


> I'm  too since from your log, this PC is very close and it works fine here. You monitor isn't supporting HDCP, in your log, and mine does, but other than this we're very, very, close.
> Have you installed any [other] video software since you had 4526 working?


Something I thought of after I initially replied to your question..I think I might have been trying to get Nero 9 to install and I was never able to get it to install successfully. Could that be coming into play?


----------



## veryoldschool

jmhga44 said:


> Something I thought of after I initially replied to your question..I think I might have been trying to get Nero 9 to install and I was never able to get it to install successfully. Could that be coming into play?


 Yes, things like this have caused problems in Windows that end up give DirecTV2PC troubles.
I screwed up a Vista install that had DirecTV2PC working, by installed various free codec packs.
No matter what I did I couldn't get DirecTV2PC to work again.
Finally I started over with a fresh Vista install and haven't had a problem since, [and use Nero 8].


----------



## EricBergan

veryoldschool said:


> Originally Posted by EricBergan
> Here is the advisor log:
> Video Connection Type : Digital (without HDCP) No More Info
> Time : Sat May 23 10:43:35 2009
> Computer : Desktop
> System Name : ERIC
> 
> I would think this might be a problem.


So HDCP is needed even for viewing standard def material?

eric


----------



## Doug Brott

EricBergan said:


> So HDCP is needed even for viewing standard def material?
> 
> eric


Yes, I believe this is correct.


----------



## premio

BubblePuppy said:


> I downloaded 5313, filled out the form, under several names and email addys, and I have yet to get a key.
> This will be a clean install so there aren't any previously stored keys.
> Running W7rc64bit.
> Any suggestions?
> Do I have to log into my account first?


I had to actually click the download button for the program (not the advisor) and start a download before their system sent out the Code. Maybe a harvesting prevention feature?

For my yahoo.com one, it was also in SPAM.


----------



## premio

Doug Brott said:


> Yes, I believe this is correct.


It seems that most content is like this now. BBC Top Gear does not have any DRM, so it plays fine on my non-HDCP monitor. This is counter intuitive since HDCP is only supposed to be applicable to above 480i. From a user satisfaction perspective this is going to cause DirecTV grief; there should be logic built in to output at 480 HD content, and have SD content pass straight through. Or simply run analog VGA,RGB, or component inputs to your monitor.


----------



## BubblePuppy

premio said:


> I had to actually click the download button for the program (not the advisor) and start a download before their system sent out the Code. Maybe a harvesting prevention feature?
> 
> For my yahoo.com one, it was also in SPAM.


 I did both, downloaded the file and then without downloding. I never did the advisor.
But I did go into my old email, a lot of months ago and found an old key. It worked. But never received a new key.


----------



## premio

Anyone have this working. I have tried with virtualbox and can install and activate the software. When trying to view content I get a strange message (see attached). I purposely tried Top Gear as well since it has no DRM tags and plays just fine on my hypervisor win7 with the non-compliant HDCP monitor.

This happens when trying to play content from either HR20 in the house.


----------



## premio

BubblePuppy said:


> I did both, downloaded the file and then without downloding. I never did the advisor.
> But I did go into my old email, a lot of months ago and found an old key. It worked. But never received a new key.


Hmm, I just tried one and got it to work. Interestingly though, I can not get it to send to gmail.com.


----------



## dettxw

Looks like I'm still OK on the desktop.









Attempting to play the _American Idol Finale_ (25-1 KOKH FOX OTA) from either the living room or bedroom DVR results in DIRECTV2PC crashing.
Actually this is an improvement as the SD commercial recorded before the HD program played, then the crash occurred when the commercial ended and the HD show was about to begin. With the the prior recent CEs the SD part of the recording would have crashed DIRECTV2PC also. 
Other 25-1 FOX OTA recordings like _Dollhouse_ also crash DIRECTV2PC.
Curious though, these recordings will play via MRV.

The CW recordings now play that weren't with recent CEs so that's good.

Check Item	PC Playback Ready?
CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz	Yes 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 2394 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=15, dwLibStepping=11 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 4, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=4, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 4, dwLibTotalLogicals=4 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2394 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=Core 2 Quad Q6600 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT Yes 
System Memory : 2048 MB	Yes 
Operating System : Windows Vista Service Pack 1	Yes 
Graphics Card : NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: NVIDIA 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: GeForce 8800 GT 
Screen Capture Protection : Yes	Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : NVAPI RGBOverlay=Yes 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass	Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 512 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 8.15.11.8585	Yes 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=8.15.11.8585 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP)	Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Nortel IPSECSHM Adapter	Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)	Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Intel(R) 82566DC-2 Gigabit Network Connection	Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1525 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Sun May 24 13:50:23 2009 
Computer : Desktop 
System Name : STEVE-DESKTOP


----------



## BubblePuppy

premio said:


> Hmm, I just tried one and got it to work. Interestingly though, I can not get it to send to gmail.com.


It is curious, I've never had this problem before. Oh well....ye olde key worked, just haven't tried the program with W7rc64bit yet. I will tonight.


----------



## veryoldschool

BubblePuppy said:


> It is curious, I've never had this problem before. Oh well....ye olde key worked, just haven't tried the program with W7rc64bit yet. I will tonight.


 one key per OS/PC so if you try to reuse one that has been registered, you'll find it won't work again.


----------



## premio

I'm starting to think there is a problem in NVIDIA's driver 8.15.11.8585 or with this new version. 

dettxw is experiencing crashes on vista with this the latest NVIDIA driver. I have switched over to analog output on win7 and STILL receive the HDCP error message that is plaguing me. - see attached - That doesn't make sense at all.

With the previous release 5102, I received the HDCP message before playback began and now can see a 10 second preview on most shows (Top Gear being the exception that plays regardless).


----------



## BubblePuppy

veryoldschool said:


> one key per OS/PC so if you try to reuse one that has been registered, you'll find it won't work again.


Actually, I used an old key, that I have used several times, to unlock the new download, so it can be used more than once. You might be thinking of the rule that one can only get two keys per Email address.


----------



## veryoldschool

BubblePuppy said:


> Actually, I used an old key, that I have used several times, to unlock the new download, so it can be used more than once. You might be thinking of the rule that one can only get two keys per Email address.


Nope, I can use the same key over and over, on the same PC, but can't use the same key if I have another version of Windows installed [multi-boot]. Some have had problems [like with Windows] when they've changed hardware [mobo/hard drive].
I have many keys, and by mistake I tried to use one on another of my PCs, only to find that it wouldn't activate after installation. 
My reply to you was because of this:


> ye olde key worked, just haven't tried the program with W7rc64bit yet.


And was to give you a "heads up" that you'll need a fresh key for it.


----------



## Movieman

I have tried every version of Directv2PC. My monitor is an ACER X223W (Analog). It has the option to plug in a DVI cable but I thought my keeping just the analog it would prevent the error.I would prefer not to have to buy a DVI card for my PC.

Is anyone getting errors that has a 32-bit system? I have read and it seem that the 64-bit systems are doing better with this software. I updated to Windows 7 RC and I am very happy with it. I would prefer not to have to go back to Vista.

Edit: If you are using Windows 7 RC 64bit does your system have to a 64 bit PC? Just curious. I downloaded th 32-bit cause that is what my PC is.


----------



## veryoldschool

Movieman said:


> If you are using Windows 7 RC 64bit does your system have to a 64 bit PC? Just curious. I downloaded th 32-bit cause that is what my PC is.


32 verse 64 bit is limited by your processor. You need to have a processor that can run/process 64 bit.


----------



## jcloudm

I have had Directv2PC working pretty well on previous versions, but on this one, every single show I try to play just says, "An error has occurred."


----------



## Movieman

veryoldschool said:


> 32 verse 64 bit is limited by your processor. You need to have a processor that can run/process 64 bit.


Thanks for the info. Could be then an issue with 32-bit processors. Seems that everyone with 64-bit is working fine. I can live without it but I like having all the services I can.


----------



## jmhga44

veryoldschool said:


> I'm  too since from your log, this PC is very close and it works fine here. You monitor isn't supporting HDCP, in your log, and mine does, but other than this we're very, very, close.
> Have you installed any [other] video software since you had 4526 working?





veryoldschool said:


> Yes, things like this have caused problems in Windows that end up give DirecTV2PC troubles.
> I screwed up a Vista install that had DirecTV2PC working, by installed various free codec packs.
> No matter what I did I couldn't get DirecTV2PC to work again.
> Finally I started over with a fresh Vista install and haven't had a problem since, [and use Nero 8].


I thought about this a little more and realized that I think I originally installed DIRECTV2PC when my machine was running XP SP3. I upgraded my machine to Vista 32bit Thanksgiving 2008 weekend. The .4526 was running under Vista but I couldn't upgrade it so I uninstalled the .4526 version and tried to install the .5102 and .5313 version fresh. Both seem to install without a hitch but neither of them will run. I really don't want to reinstall Vista just to get DIRECTV2PC running since I'm not having any other problems. I also remembered that I had to install Vista specific video drivers on my ATI HD2600 card and have probably upgraded those at least once since Thanksgiving also.


----------



## ke3ju

Does it support a multiple monitor setup yet? It's a pain having to disable my second monitor before running the software ever time. I almost never use the software because of this.


----------



## BubblePuppy

veryoldschool said:


> Nope, I can use the same key over and over, on the same PC, but can't use the same key if I have another version of Windows installed [multi-boot]. Some have had problems [like with Windows] when they've changed hardware [mobo/hard drive].
> 
> I have many keys, and by mistake I tried to use one on another of my PCs, only to find that it wouldn't activate after installation.
> 
> My reply to you was because of this:
> 
> And was to give you a "heads up" that you'll need a fresh key for it.


Well, VOS Sir......I was wrong o) and :gott:you were correct.

The "old key" allowed me to install the program, but when I went to activate it I received the "get a new key screen" (not the exact wording).

(continued after below quote)



premio said:


> I had to actually click the download button for the program (not the advisor) and start a download before their system sent out the Code. Maybe a harvesting prevention feature?
> 
> For my yahoo.com one, it was also in SPAM.


So, after reading "premio's" post I started to search in all my email addys ( I have 5 Em addys) and I did find the new key, and it was in the spam folder of one of them. I tried to reactivate Dtv2pc with the new key but I received the "invalid key" screen. I went to bed frustrated.

This morning, I uninstalled the program, reinstalled said program with the new key as the serial number, and then used the new key to activate, and it installed fine.

Who said you can't teach an old BubblePuppy new tricks.

So to VOS and to premio, a very big *THANK YOU*.
Now let the test begin.


----------



## LarryFlowers

Probably not, but you can probably look forward to some progress on this front thanks to Windows 7.

Windows 7 is the first Windows OS designed with multiple monitors in mind. If you haven't already found it, try the Windows Key + P.

I expect that a lot of programs and users will take advantage of this new control.

Larry



ke3ju said:


> Does it support a multiple monitor setup yet? It's a pain having to disable my second monitor before running the software ever time. I almost never use the software because of this.


----------



## posty

Lucky you. I've been trying since yesterday to install/activate the latest beta version. I keep getting a "Can't connect to the internet" error during activation. Windows Firewall is off, and _nothing_ is preventing this computer from accessing the internet.

I tried completely uninstalling, scrubbing the registry for "directv2pc" entries, got a totally brand new key, rebooted and same thing... it tells me it can't access the internet.

This is a Dell Vostro which I just installed the final version of Windows Vista SP2 (32 bit) on earlier in the day. I have another computer running SP2 and it is working find however, so I don't think that is the issue.

posty



BubblePuppy said:


> Well, VOS Sir......I was wrong o) and :gott:you were correct.
> 
> The "old key" allowed me to install the program, but when I went to activate it I received the "get a new key screen" (not the exact wording).
> 
> (continued after below quote)
> 
> So, after reading "premio's" post I started to search in all my email addys ( I have 5 Em addys) and I did find the new key, and it was in the spam folder of one of thme. I tried to reactivate Dtv2pc with the new key but I received the "invalid key" screen. I went to bed frustrated.
> 
> This morning, I uninstalled the program, reinstalled said program with the new key as the serial number, and then used the new key to activate, and it installed fine.
> 
> Who said you can't teach an old BubblePuppy new tricks.
> 
> So to VOS and to premio, a very big *THANK YOU*.
> Now let the test begin.


----------



## tvjay

Doug Brott said:


> Yes, I believe this is correct.


Well I am not buying a new monitor to use a program so I guess I will not be using DIRECTV2PC, time to uninstall.


----------



## shedberg

Hey all, any news on the horizon about MAC support?


----------



## Movieman

Maybe someone can help me figure this out. I have tried all the different versions currently available for this software. My HR23-700 is connected to my tv with HDMI. Its then connected by a Belkin Powerline AV+ to my computer through a linksys-g router. My monitor is connected to my PC through a VGA cable. It has the option for a DVI connection but that would require for me to purchase DVI card for my tower.

Why would I continuously get that content protection error if I'm running on analog? I removed the second monitor and still a no go. I even unplugged the HDMI cable from the STB. The only difference I can see from some of the posts on here is that I'm running the Windows 7 RC 32-bit system and others have the 64-bit but I can believe that would be a limitation.

I also agree with tvjay. Im not about to buy another monitor just for a program.

Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Detection of the devices is *much slower *than with past releases....but this version does work, and seems to work pretty well.


----------



## shedberg

So...
Anyone have an idea if this will be available for MAC users in the future?


----------



## premio

Movieman said:


> Maybe someone can help me figure this out. I have tried all the different versions currently available for this software. My HR23-700 is connected to my tv with HDMI. Its then connected by a Belkin Powerline AV+ to my computer through a linksys-g router. My monitor is connected to my PC through a VGA cable. It has the option for a DVI connection but that would require for me to purchase DVI card for my tower.
> 
> Why would I continuously get that content protection error if I'm running on analog? I removed the second monitor and still a no go. I even unplugged the HDMI cable from the STB. The only difference I can see from some of the posts on here is that I'm running the Windows 7 RC 32-bit system and others have the 64-bit but I can believe that would be a limitation.
> 
> I also agree with tvjay. Im not about to buy another monitor just for a program.
> 
> Thanks for all the help so far.


What video card are you using, and driver? The HDMI connection to the TV should not be a factor. The HDCP lies between DirecTV2PC and the monitor on your PC, the HR23 and DirecTV2PC are handing the passing of the HDCP material through some means.

There is no reason HDCP should pop up with an analog monitor, but it is. I'm running Win7 x64. This was never an issue on Vista, but there is not enough evidence to correlate whether it is cyberlink's software with the bug or the video driver. My NVIDIA driver is WHQL - so I'm leaning on cyberlink having the problem.


----------



## lee78221

I'm trying this on one of my other PCs And I'm getting:

DirecTV2PC can't play the video content on your output device, Because it can't apply hardware protection mechanism. 


Everything is uptodate. 

Here is my DIRECTV2PC Playback Advisor log:

CPU : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+	Yes 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 2202 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 15, dwLibModel=11, dwLibStepping=1 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 2, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=1, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=1 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 2, dwLibTotalLogicals=2 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+ 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=AuthenticAMD 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2100 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=Athlon 64 X2 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : ATI Radeon HD 2400	Yes 
System Memory : 2048 MB	Yes 
Operating System : Windows Vista Service Pack 2	Yes 
Graphics Card : ATI Radeon HD 2400	Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: ATI Technologies Inc. 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x94C3) 
Screen Capture Protection : Yes	Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : ATI PCOM=Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : ATI SORT=Yes 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass	Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 256 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 8.612.0.0	Yes 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=8.01.01.899 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP)	Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet	Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1525 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Mon May 25 17:01:36 2009 
Computer : Desktop 
System Name : ENRIQUE-PC


----------



## gfrang

Still not able to play some ota recordings. Getting message Sorry this title is unavailable right now.Remote playback is in use by another viewer on your network (error 503 ) There is one other computer on the network but directv2pc is not installed on it.Sat recordings are working fine.


----------



## lee78221

lee78221 said:


> I'm trying this on one of my other PCs And I'm getting:
> 
> DirecTV2PC can't play the video content on your output device, Because it can't apply hardware protection mechanism.
> 
> Everything is uptodate.
> 
> Here is my DIRECTV2PC Playback Advisor log:


Looks like it might be something up with my PC. The only one that works is V. 4526.


----------



## Movieman

premio said:


> What video card are you using, and driver? The HDMI connection to the TV should not be a factor. The HDCP lies between DirecTV2PC and the monitor on your PC, the HR23 and DirecTV2PC are handing the passing of the HDCP material through some means.
> 
> There is no reason HDCP should pop up with an analog monitor, but it is. I'm running Win7 x64. This was never an issue on Vista, but there is not enough evidence to correlate whether it is cyberlink's software with the bug or the video driver. My NVIDIA driver is WHQL - so I'm leaning on cyberlink having the problem.


I have an Nvidia driver also. I realized that I was running the 32-bit version of Windows 7 when my AMD Athlon 64 should have been running 64-bit Windows 7 RC. I have since updated this evening and still no resolution.


----------



## premio

Movieman said:


> I have an Nvidia driver also. I realized that I was running the 32-bit version of Windows 7 when my AMD Athlon 64 should have been running 64-bit Windows 7 RC. I have since updated this evening and still no resolution.


Hopefully there is an update soon, we've now had posts that show this problem on analog, no HDCP DVI, and yes HDCP DVI. Maybe the NVIDIA driver outputs HDCP 2.0 now, which cyberlinks software can't understand?

Also, running 32bit Windows 7 on a 64bit processor is not really a 'bad' thing. most programs in 64bit Windows run in 32bit mode anyway, since 64bit is virtualized. The only real advantage is memory allocation, being able to run more memory than 32bit. Running 64bit is getting better, but is still sort of a hassle with the limitation on drivers.


----------



## Dan1

When I run the advisor, it gives me a red on the video card. I have GeForce 8600GT with the latest drivers in Vista Ultimate. This card is listed on the website as a preferred card. This happens on the last two versions of DirecTV2PC

I guess it really doesn't matter as DirecTV2PC runs anyway.

Each version is getting better, but I'm still getting some stuttering and pixelation on playback.


----------



## sigma1914

premio said:


> I'm starting to think there is a problem in NVIDIA's driver 8.15.11.8585 or with this new version.
> 
> dettxw is experiencing crashes on vista with this the latest NVIDIA driver. I have switched over to analog output on win7 and STILL receive the HDCP error message that is plaguing me. - see attached - That doesn't make sense at all.
> 
> With the previous release 5102, I received the HDCP message before playback began and now can see a 10 second preview on most shows (Top Gear being the exception that plays regardless).


I think you're right about the driver having negative affects....here's my story.

I had a "fun" time trying to get Directv2pc to work today *after having no issues. *I was able to bring up my Playlist fine, but couldn't play any HD content. It kept saying "an error had occurred" or something about updating drivers. 
So, I update the nVidia driver and now SD content plays, BUT video (not menues) it's zoomed in to the upper left. :nono2:
Now, I uninstall/reinstall D2pc and reset my HR20 which results in HD & SD to both play zoomed in to the upper left. :nono2:
Then, I rollback my driver and everything works correctly. :joy: I guess a combo or resetting the HR20 & rolling back the driver worked. Had I just reset the HR20 in the first place, then I'd have probably saved time.

Here's my advisor log which has my setup:
CPU : Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz	Upgrade Recommended More Info
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 2788 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 15, dwLibModel=4, dwLibStepping=7 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 1, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=2, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=1 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 2, dwLibTotalLogicals=2 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2793 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=Pentium D 8xx 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT Yes 
System Memory : 2048 MB	Yes 
Operating System : Windows XP Service Pack 3	Yes 
Graphics Card : NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: NVIDIA 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: GeForce 8800 GT 
Screen Capture Protection : Yes	Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : NVAPI RGBOverlay=Yes 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass	Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 512 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 6.14.11.7824	Yes 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=6.14.11.7824 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP)	Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport	Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1525 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Tue May 26 07:45:25 2009


----------



## sigma1914

Any plans to add a Keep/Delete option?


----------



## premio

Dan1 said:


> When I run the advisor, it gives me a red on the video card. I have GeForce 8600GT with the latest drivers in Vista Ultimate. This card is listed on the website as a preferred card. This happens on the last two versions of DirecTV2PC
> 
> I guess it really doesn't matter as DirecTV2PC runs anyway.
> 
> Each version is getting better, but I'm still getting some stuttering and pixelation on playback.


Can you post a screenshot? I know some 8600GT's do not support HDCP while others do. go figure.


----------



## afulkerson

I installed the latest version and had the parental controls message. It took me a long time to remember that I did have an unlock code on the HR20-700. Once that hurdle was over I tried to play "24" which was recorded from local channel 2-1 in Detroit and the program crashes. I can play anything recorded from the sat with no problems. I tried playing some older recordings of "the unit" from my HR20-100 and had no problems also. i am running Vista 64bit on the PC.

I am not sure if all OTA recording on the HR20-700 will fail or not.


----------



## sigma1914

Can you not screen shot while an image is up on Directv2PC? I just wanted a still shot from a sports game saved as a picture.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

You will not be able to get a screen shot as far as I know.


----------



## dettxw

One way to get such a shot is to connect a Slingbox or Hava to your DVR and then get a screen capture of the player on your PC.


----------



## premio

sigma1914 said:


> Can you not screen shot while an image is up on Directv2PC? I just wanted a still shot from a sports game saved as a picture.


you could just run the video out over analog and then wrap it back in through a video capture card. I'm sure you could use one of those spy on my loved one softwares to record your entire session as those set between the kernel and application. As others said, slingbox would work great. In fact it's probably poised to retain market share since it doesn't bother with HDCP and the likes.

I feel like ranting agin. That's the problem with these 'piracy' technologies, they don't work and they just confuse the masses. They are a feel good measure for executives that do not understand the technologies and the ways to circumvent them.


----------



## veryoldschool

premio said:


> I feel like ranting agin. That's the problem with these 'piracy' technologies, they don't work and they just confuse the masses. They are a feel good measure for executives that do not understand the technologies and the ways to circumvent them.


Like a good lock, they keep the honest, honest and slow down the thieves at best.


----------



## Blitz68

I have a problem with audio.

I used the origonal version of DirecTV2PC that was on there site and when I installed it it ran and said there was an update and updated itself.

So now I see there is this new version out there 5313... I think I was on something like 5102 or something. After installing 5313 I have no audio when running DirecTV2PC but do have autio on the laptop for other stuff.

So I went back to 5102 or whatever and have no audio there also.

Now I am stuck with nothing working....any ideas?


----------



## sigma1914

Blitz, have you reset your HR2x's?


----------



## Blitz68

sigma1914 said:


> Blitz, have you reset your HR2x's?


No. Can the HR2x cause me not to have audio on my PC?

Also, should I put 5313 back on (I am running vista 64Bit)?


----------



## sigma1914

Sometimes a reset gets everything synced back right.


----------



## premio

with the new CE I now get a message about the audio not being copy protected. I do have a HD audio card, but the output is standard 1/4" out.

Hmm


----------



## veryoldschool

premio said:


> with the new CE I now get a message about the audio not being copy protected. I do have a HD audio card, but the output is standard 1/4" out.
> 
> Hmm


 Try disabling the digital output.
I needed to do this with VOD playback for my digital outputs sound cards that DON'T support HDCP. [So far only Realtek does for me]


----------



## TedBarrett

upgraded from 5102 to 5313 - no problems and the new version seems quicker, more responsive

Vista x64 *sp2*
nVidia 182.5 drivers - the 185.85 current WHQL driver gives me fits

new adviser still doesn't know what an I7 is nor does it detect the full 6GB of ram - reports 4GB. But it does recognize the GeForce 9600gt unlike the previous adviser

great work DirecTv and Cyberlink!

the monitor is a Samsung 2233SW

CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz *Unknown* More Info 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 2671 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=26, dwLibStepping=4 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 8, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=8, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 8, dwLibTotalLogicals=16 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2668 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess= 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT Yes 
System Memory : *4096 MB* Yes (*should see all 6GB*)
Operating System : Windows Vista Service Pack 2 Yes 
Graphics Card : NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: NVIDIA 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: GeForce 9600 GT 
Screen Capture Protection : Yes Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : NVAPI RGBOverlay=Yes 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 512 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 7.15.11.8250 Yes 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=7.15.11.8250 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP) Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1525 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Sat May 30 21:39:33 2009 
Computer : Desktop


----------



## sbostedor

I get an error stating that my activation key limit has been used up. How do I get a new key?

Thanks!

Steve Bostedor


----------



## smacknca

veryoldschool said:


> Try disabling the digital output.
> I needed to do this with VOD playback for my digital outputs sound cards that DON'T support HDCP. [So far only Realtek does for me]


Hmm that fixed it for me as well, thanks!

Why did this suddenly pop up as a problem though? I've had digital out abilities from day one (creative xfi) and never had this error prior to the last week or so. Honestly this copy protection stuff is getting out of hand, and once again I see proof that people using things legitimately have to jump through hoops to use a product while in the end it does nothing to stop the people who actually abuse copy rights. <sigh> Oh well that's a side argument not for here.


----------



## premio

veryoldschool said:


> Try disabling the digital output.
> I needed to do this with VOD playback for my digital outputs sound cards that DON'T support HDCP. [So far only Realtek does for me]


That removed the message, now I'm back to only getting the video one. even though I'm using VGA out. Maybe the software is confused with the fact that I have a graphics card for PhysX, and 2 others running in SLI.


----------



## DJPellegrino

Question.
The newest version of the advisor indicates that the hardware accelerator is red. My question is previous versions of DTV2PC used hardware accelerators if they were available, but I get the feeling that it is now a requirement. Can anyone confirm? I did not load the latest DTV2PC because of this.


----------



## gregory

Is this going to continue to be free when it's out of beta?


----------



## SParker

Oh I tried installing the latest Windows 7 Nvidia driver and it didn't like Directv2pc. So I rolled back to 185.85 and all was well.


----------



## pdawg17

SParker said:


> Oh I tried installing the latest Windows 7 Nvidia driver and it didn't like Directv2pc. So I rolled back to 185.85 and all was well.


Just curious...what do you mean "it didn't like the new driver"...


----------



## SParker

pdawg17 said:


> Just curious...what do you mean "it didn't like the new driver"...


It turns into a slide show and then freezes the video immediately on play.


----------



## tbh999

Stupiv question but...

What "Key"?

I downloaded and ran the DirecTV Play Back Advisory and passed (but it doesn't know what a Phenom 9950 CPU is). But I did not get an email (or any other corspondence/notice) with an activation Key for DirecTV2PC.

I did use a valid email address when I down loaded the software.


----------



## waynebtx

after lasts nights CE my Directv2pc still shows the RID number vice the names i used.


----------



## bdowell

waynebtx said:


> after lasts nights CE my Directv2pc still shows the RID number vice the names i used.


I noted that in the issues thread for the CE from last nite. I'm guessing that the location name is provided back to the MRV clients completely differently than how the 'hostname' used to be provided to the DirecTV2PC software. We'll probably need new (pc) software later that will use the location names like the MRV clients do.

It is a little tougher to use the RIDs to figure out which unit is which, but at least the PC software remembers which RID you were looking at and keeps going back to the same unit automatically.

That said, I'd also be guessing that a future version of the pc software would use the unified playlist in the same way that the MRV clients do which would make it a lot easier to use too :up:


----------



## wasdvd

On Vista Home 64 Premium on an HP laptop, I am getting the smoothest playback, including HD, that I have ever had. I am running only on Linksys g.

After the last CE (31f), the 5102 version "discovered" my HR20-100 without even asking - the first time THAT has happened!

I then installed 5313, and had to scan multiple times to discover the HR20-100, but one it did, playback was very smooth. Replay syncronized audio and video much faster than ever before.

I am feeling that big advances has been made. 

Thanks to all involved.


----------



## Rick97213

I have a new HP pavilion DV4 Entertainment Notebook. It's running Vista Home Premium 64.

I'm stumped! 
Any ideas on what I should try next?

I will add that my DVR 'sees' my PC on the network and will pull music and pictures from it to play on the TV. I think this means there are no network problems between the two...

When I attempt to start Directv2pc, I get the fullscreen startup with the two blue Direct TV logos that converge and then the program crashes with a message that says: 


Code:


DIRECTV2PC has stopped working
Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
  Application Name:	DIRECTV2PC(TM).exe
  Application Version:	1.1.0.5313
  Application Timestamp:	498b9bb4
  Fault Module Name:	ntdll.dll
  Fault Module Version:	6.0.6002.18005
  Fault Module Timestamp:	49e03824
  Exception Code:	c0000005
  Exception Offset:	0006089d
  OS Version:	6.0.6002.2.2.0.768.3
  Locale ID:	1033
  Additional Information 1:	fd00
  Additional Information 2:	ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160
  Additional Information 3:	fd00
  Additional Information 4:	ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160

the Playback Advisor reports that everything is GREEN (except for a YELLOW on my disabled wifi connection):


Code:


 Check Item	PC Playback Ready?	Info
CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T6400 @ 2.00GHz	Yes	 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T6400 @	 	 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 1994	 	 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=23, dwLibStepping=10	 	 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 2, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=2, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0	 	 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 2, dwLibTotalLogicals=2	 	 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T6400 @ 2.00GHz	 	 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel	 	 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2000	 	 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=1	 	 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=	 	 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family	Yes	 
System Memory : 3968 MB	Yes	 
Operating System : Windows Vista Service Pack 2	Yes	 
Graphics Card : Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family	Yes	 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: Intel Corporation	 	 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family	 	 
Screen Capture Protection : Yes	Yes	 
__dwItemID=1304__ : IntelNewSCD=Yes	 	 
__dwItemID=1304__ : IntelOldSCD=Yes	 	 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass	Yes	 
Graphics card video memory : 1807 MB	 	 
Graphics Card Driver : 7.15.10.1554	Yes	 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=7.15.10.1554	 	 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes	 	 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A	 	 
Video Connection Type : Internal connection	Yes	 
Network Adapter : IEEE80211: Broadcom 4322AG 802.11a/b/g/draft-n Wi-Fi Adapter	Upgrade Recommended 	More Info
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Realtek RTL8102/8103 Family PCI-E FE NIC	Yes	 
Program version : 1.0.0.1525	 	 
System language : 0409 ENU English English	 	 
Time : Sun Jun 07 11:47:41 2009 	 	 
Computer : Notebook	 	 
System Name : KEN-PC


----------



## gregory

Rick97213 said:


> I have a new HP pavilion DV4 Entertainment Notebook. It's running Vista Home Premium 64.
> 
> I'm stumped!
> Any ideas on what I should try next?
> 
> I will add that my DVR 'sees' my PC on the network and will pull music and pictures from it to play on the TV. I think this means there are no network problems between the two...
> 
> When I attempt to start Directv2pc, I get the fullscreen startup with the two blue Direct TV logos that converge and then the program crashes with a message that says:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> DIRECTV2PC has stopped working
> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
> Application Name:	DIRECTV2PC(TM).exe
> Application Version:	1.1.0.5313
> Application Timestamp:	498b9bb4
> Fault Module Name:	ntdll.dll
> Fault Module Version:	6.0.6002.18005
> Fault Module Timestamp:	49e03824
> Exception Code:	c0000005
> Exception Offset:	0006089d
> OS Version:	6.0.6002.2.2.0.768.3
> Locale ID:	1033
> Additional Information 1:	fd00
> Additional Information 2:	ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160
> Additional Information 3:	fd00
> Additional Information 4:	ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160
> 
> the Playback Advisor reports that everything is GREEN (except for a YELLOW on my disabled wifi connection):
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Check Item	PC Playback Ready?	Info
> CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T6400 @ 2.00GHz	Yes
> __dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T6400 @
> __dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 1994
> __dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=23, dwLibStepping=10
> __dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 2, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=2, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0
> __dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 2, dwLibTotalLogicals=2
> __dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T6400 @ 2.00GHz
> __dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel
> __dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2000
> __dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=1
> __dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=
> GPU (Hardware acceleration) : Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family	Yes
> System Memory : 3968 MB	Yes
> Operating System : Windows Vista Service Pack 2	Yes
> Graphics Card : Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family	Yes
> __dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: Intel Corporation
> __dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family
> Screen Capture Protection : Yes	Yes
> __dwItemID=1304__ : IntelNewSCD=Yes
> __dwItemID=1304__ : IntelOldSCD=Yes
> __dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass	Yes
> Graphics card video memory : 1807 MB
> Graphics Card Driver : 7.15.10.1554	Yes
> __dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=7.15.10.1554
> __dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes
> __dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A
> Video Connection Type : Internal connection	Yes
> Network Adapter : IEEE80211: Broadcom 4322AG 802.11a/b/g/draft-n Wi-Fi Adapter	Upgrade Recommended 	More Info
> Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Realtek RTL8102/8103 Family PCI-E FE NIC	Yes
> Program version : 1.0.0.1525
> System language : 0409 ENU English English
> Time : Sun Jun 07 11:47:41 2009
> Computer : Notebook
> System Name : KEN-PC


Uninstall the client using Revo Uninstaller and reinstall.


----------



## pdawg17

SParker said:


> Oh I tried installing the latest Windows 7 Nvidia driver and it didn't like Directv2pc. So I rolled back to 185.85 and all was well.


Wow...I just installed this on my Windows 7 pc with the 186.08 beta Nvidia driver and have the same problem...audio plays fine but video doesn't move...it just sits in a "freeze frame"...Nvidia changed their drivers again


----------



## Rick97213

Bummer! I looked up Revo Uninstall and was impressed with it's features. However, their website states that they only support older legacy 32-bit systems. Where I live, except for the small netbooks, even the low end systems have 64-bit CPUs and most come installed with 64-bit Vista Home. Revo only supports 32-bit systems, meaning they no longer are seeking new users purchasing current retail equipment. Bummer!

I will still completely uninstall, regedit to remove any footprint left behind, reboot, and reinstall. Hopefully that clears the problem.


----------



## Rick97213

Rick97213 said:


> Bummer! I looked up Revo Uninstall and was impressed with it's features. However, their website states that they only support older legacy 32-bit systems. Where I live, except for the small netbooks, even the low end systems have 64-bit CPUs and most come installed with 64-bit Vista Home. Revo only supports 32-bit systems, meaning they no longer are seeking new users purchasing current retail equipment. Bummer!
> 
> I will still completely uninstall, regedit to remove any footprint left behind, reboot, and reinstall. Hopefully that clears the problem.


double bummer!
I did a complete uninstall using the Vista Control Panel, and then cleaned out the dozen or so Directv footprints left in the registry (one was a truetype font pointer pointing to a now-deleted font file ???).

Anyway... I reinstalled. Went without a hitch. On startup, Directv2pc attempted to check for an update and BAM! crashed in flames again. This time the error was:


Code:


Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
  Application Name:	DIRECTV2PC(TM).exe
  Application Version:	1.1.0.5313
  Application Timestamp:	498b9bb4
  Fault Module Name:	msvcrt.dll
  Fault Module Version:	7.0.6002.18005
  Fault Module Timestamp:	49e0379e
  Exception Code:	c0000005
  Exception Offset:	0001ab6b
  OS Version:	6.0.6002.2.2.0.768.3
  Locale ID:	1033
  Additional Information 1:	fd00
  Additional Information 2:	ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160
  Additional Information 3:	fd00
  Additional Information 4:	ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160

For being a new notebook HP Pavilion DV4 Entertainment PC running Vista-64 on an Intel Core2Duo, I wished the Directv2pc software was not such a "bitter pill" in trying use it to watch my HR20-100S.

~Rick


----------



## veryoldschool

Rick97213 said:


> double bummer!
> I did a complete uninstall using the Vista Control Panel, and then cleaned out the dozen or so Directv footprints left in the registry (one was a truetype font pointer pointing to a now-deleted font file ???).
> For being a new notebook HP Pavilion DV4 Entertainment PC running Vista-64 on an Intel Core2Duo, I wished the Directv2pc software was not such a "bitter pill" in trying use it to watch my HR20-100S.
> 
> ~Rick


"More than likely" HP loaded some other video app that is causing this.


----------



## seejaydee

had a problem with nvidia drivers and ati drivers. was using early software and could not update. that's all corrected and "advisor" is somewhat happy.
Installed newer software after corrections. Software seems to be ok but when asked to play, I get a black screen on any and all programs that have been recorded.
DVR is 21-200, ...2pc is ...5313 being used on Media Center XP


----------



## steveken

Well, I finally find a version of the app that works with Windows 7 right, then my fraking video card starts giving me fits!! I had a GeForce 8500 (I think) in it, but it had some issues where it would cause ALL video to slow to a frakin crawl for several minutes at a time, then go to normal, then after a couple minutes crawl again. 

So, I swapped it out with my wifes GeForce 6600 card, and got it all working right with no crawls except one thing. I can't get DirecTV2PC working!!!! The damn card apparently isn't supporting the stupid ass "hardware protection mechanism" that the software is wanting.

I am so sick of this crap with DirecTV being so worried about their precious content! They are so damn scared we are going to copy the programs when playing it with this software, but yet they don't plug the analog hole on the DVR's themselve by allowing us to copy stuff with DVD recorders or even, gasp, VCR's. They need to get on the ball and loosen this HDCP crap up a bit. This is nuts!!


----------



## RogueFive

upgraded to v5313 ... with the usual obstacles. Automatic uninstall causes re-activation to fail. Need CCleaner to uninstall clean registry, then install. 

Sound is still mute when all audio outputs on the DVR are in use, no change with this version.


----------



## stlmike

ohiochipmunk said:


> I was really excited for this update, hoping that they would resolve the dual/multiple monitors issue. No such luck.


+1. Anyone find a work around for this problem yet, short of disabling my 2nd monitor? 

On my laptop, playback seems much more smooth and stable. Definitely better than the previous version!


----------



## steveken

How about someone finding a work around for the damn useless "hardware protection mechanism" problem that is occuring for some when it really shouldn't????? That seems a little more important than worrying about whether you can keep your second monitor running or not. At least you can get it working. The problem I am having is even more of an aggravation.


----------



## veryoldschool

steveken said:


> How about someone finding a work around for the damn useless "hardware protection mechanism" problem that is occuring for some when it really shouldn't????? That seems a little more important than worrying about whether you can keep your second monitor running or not. At least you can get it working. The problem I am having is even more of an aggravation.


 Guessing this is with your GeForce 6600 card?
Have you tried the VGA [analog] connection?
As video cards go [I have 3], it's getting farly long in the tooth.


----------



## steveken

Yeah, its the 6600. and yeah, I have the VGA connected to it right now. I can get stuff from SD channels to play, but nothing from HD channels will play due to that error. Back when this app was brand new, that card was working fine for the job. I guess they just decided they didn't want borderline cards to work. 

If my 8600 GT didn't start acting funny, I would use it. For some reason, when I was using it to watch OTA TV, play back a DVR program, or play a game on it, there were times when it would slow down the video dramatically. It would stay that way for about 3 or 4 minutes, then go back to smooth video. That would last for a couple of minutes, then start doing that again. I am guessing its because the chip would start overheating or something, I just don't know. 

I do know that it has a crappy passive heatsink on it that I questioned how good a job it would do, so that might have been it. All I know is I didn't pay a whole lot for the card and it seemed to do the job nicely when I first got it (my old 6600 that I had in it died for some reason like a year after I got it). Since I swapped it out for the 6600 my wife had in her machine, the problems went away (she hasn't had any problems either). So, I guess that was it. Wish I had the money to get another card.


----------



## pfueri

Every time I try to use 5313 I get a message that says The video's audio is protected content and cannot be played back. Try updateing your audio driver and the try again. well I updated it and it still says the same thing . Can anyone help with this ?


----------



## veryoldschool

pfueri said:


> Every time I try to use 5313 I get a message that says The video's audio is protected content and cannot be played back. Try updateing your audio driver and the try again. well I updated it and it still says the same thing . Can anyone help with this ?


 I've had this too. What it needs is either a driver that supports HDCP, which few seem to even know about, or to go into the audio devices [I use the speaker icon] and disable the digital output device. Even thought you may not be using it, if it's active it will cause this error.


----------



## veryoldschool

steveken said:


> Yeah, its the 6600. and yeah, I have the VGA connected to it right now. I can get stuff from SD channels to play, but nothing from HD channels will play due to that error. Back when this app was brand new, that card was working fine for the job. I guess they just decided they didn't want borderline cards to work.
> 
> If my 8600 GT didn't start acting funny, I would use it. For some reason, when I was using it to watch OTA TV, play back a DVR program, or play a game on it, there were times when it would slow down the video dramatically. It would stay that way for about 3 or 4 minutes, then go back to smooth video. That would last for a couple of minutes, then start doing that again. I am guessing its because the chip would start overheating or something, I just don't know.
> 
> I do know that it has a crappy passive heatsink on it that I questioned how good a job it would do, so that might have been it. All I know is I didn't pay a whole lot for the card and it seemed to do the job nicely when I first got it (my old 6600 that I had in it died for some reason like a year after I got it). Since I swapped it out for the 6600 my wife had in her machine, the problems went away (she hasn't had any problems either). So, I guess that was it. Wish I had the money to get another card.


 There are some fairly cheap ATI [chip] cards that work. I use the 3650, and others have used the [cheaper] 3450, which I think are ~ $50.


----------



## steveken

I think thats what we just paid for this 8600 GT, so I don't think I will be able to talk the wife into letting me get another one. Oh well.

You think the extremely laggy video I was talking about it because the chip was getting too hot??


----------



## veryoldschool

steveken said:


> You think.....


 I try not to as it makes my head hurt.

Not sure of the cause, I use passive heatsinks here without problems, "But" did have some with a nVidia 7600GS.
Maybe you could try with a fan blowing on the fins and see if it helps.
Can't you get the temp reading with the nVidia software?


----------



## steveken

veryoldschool said:


> I try not to as it makes my head hurt.
> 
> Not sure of the cause, I use passive heatsinks here without problems, "But" did have some with a nVidia 7600GS.
> Maybe you could try with a fan blowing on the fins and see if it helps.
> Can't you get the temp reading with the nVidia software?


You know, I keep seeing people talking about that, but I have yet to find anything that will give me a temp reading. I have looked all through the software and haven't seen it yet. Never have on any card I have ever owned.


----------



## veryoldschool

steveken said:


> You know, I keep seeing people talking about that, but I have yet to find anything that will give me a temp reading. I have looked all through the software and haven't seen it yet. Never have on any card I have ever owned.


I've seen/used it with both my ATI & nVidia cards.
With nVidia: http://www.nvidia.com/object/nvidia_system_tools_6.03.html


----------



## CKNAV

veryoldschool said:


> I've had this too. What it needs is either a driver that supports HDCP, which few seem to even know about, or to go into the audio devices [I use the speaker icon] and disable the digital output device. Even thought you may not be using it, if it's active it will cause this error.


I have the same error on two of my PC's. It only started hapenning with latest CE. I rolled back one of my DVR's to national and it works no problem from that DVR. I have ATI 4850 and 3870 cards with latest drivers with HDCP. I will try to disable digital audio output to see if it works.


----------



## steveken

veryoldschool said:


> I've seen/used it with both my ATI & nVidia cards.
> With nVidia: http://www.nvidia.com/object/nvidia_system_tools_6.03.html


Thanks for that. Never had any clue about it. Even did a search for NVIDIA temperature monitor and didn't get that. 

EDIT: Just realized, too bad I already pulled that card out of my computer.  Oh well, try it on the wifes computer as well.

EDIT EDIT: Just looked at it and don't see ANY temp information for the GeForce 6600 on this machine. Wonder if it has it.


----------



## steveken

Ok, nm, yeah, the 8600 GT has the temp monitor on it. Right now its sitting at 158 degrees Fahrenheit on my wifes machine.


----------



## veryoldschool

steveken said:


> Ok, nm, yeah, the 8600 GT has the temp monitor on it. Right now its sitting at 158 degrees Fahrenheit on my wifes machine.


 Which seems "normal", but what does it reach when it needs to decode MPEG-4 with DirecTV2PC?


----------



## steveken

veryoldschool said:


> Which seems "normal", but what does it reach when it needs to decode MPEG-4 with DirecTV2PC?


Good question. Guess I will have to put it on there and try it out to see. Not sure how different it will be in that machine than the one I had it in originally. The one its in now is an old P4 HT machine running at 3.2GHz. The one it was in is a Quad Core 2.4GHz with two TV tuner cards.


----------



## veryoldschool

steveken said:


> Good question. Guess I will have to put it on there and try it out to see. Not sure how different it will be in that machine than the one I had it in originally. The one its in now is an old P4 HT machine running at 3.2GHz. The one it was in is a Quad Core 2.4GHz with two TV tuner cards.


With the MPEG-4 decoding being done by the video card, even an old P4 @ 3.2 GHz should work.
I'm using an old AGP [478 pin] P4 HT here, though I had to go with ATI to get an AGP card with h.264 [MPEG-4] support.
Remember that if you load DirecTV2PC on another system, you'll need to use a different serial number.


----------



## steveken

I may just give up on it. I guess if I really want to watch DVR stuff in another room, I need to shell out the money for an H21 or better, or another HR, so I can do the MRV stuff.


----------



## EricBergan

Followup - I'm suddenly not having the problem with it blocking playback, even on HD content!

Hadn't really tried for awhile, so could be either the new national release, or 5313 update. I haven't updated the video driver since when it was failing, so not obviously an nVidia issue.

eric


----------



## steveken

EricBergan said:


> Followup - I'm suddenly not having the problem with it blocking playback, even on HD content!
> 
> Hadn't really tried for awhile, so could be either the new national release, or 5313 update. I haven't updated the video driver since when it was failing, so not obviously an nVidia issue.
> 
> eric


What video card you using?


----------



## bsboggs

*My system:* HR20 and HR21 hardwired to the computer.
I have an HDCP compliant monitor (Dell S2409W) and an HDCP compliant video card (ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT) . I have an HDMI cable connecting the video card and monitor. I have run the Adviser and gotten green lights on everything except my cpu (yellow).

*My problem:* I can play standard def. content fine but when I want to play a hi-def program I get this message,"The videos audio is protected content and cannot be played back. Try updating your audio driver and try again.".

I'm running V5313 of Directv2pc and have the very latest video/audio drivers for my video adapter. (The HD 2600 had onboard HD audio.)

Has anybody run into this?


----------



## steveken

bsboggs said:


> *My system:* HR20 and HR21 hardwired to the computer.
> I have an HDCP compliant monitor (Dell S2409W) and an HDCP compliant video card (ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT) . I have an HDMI cable connecting the video card and monitor. I have run the Adviser and gotten green lights on everything except my cpu (yellow).
> 
> *My problem:* I can play standard def. content fine but when I want to play a hi-def program I get this message,"The videos audio is protected content and cannot be played back. Try updating your audio driver and try again.".
> 
> I'm running V5313 of Directv2pc and have the very latest video/audio drivers for my video adapter. (The HD 2600 had onboard HD audio.)
> 
> Has anybody run into this?


Looks like you didn't read any of the previous posts on here. There have been quite a few people that have said they have run into it. Post 118 and 119 talk about this for instance. There haven't been enough posts yet to say "I didn't feel like reading the thread for similar problems."

Some people have said to disable the digital output portion of your card. I don't know anything else.


----------



## veryoldschool

bsboggs said:


> *My system:* HR20 and HR21 hardwired to the computer.
> I have an HDCP compliant monitor (Dell S2409W) and an HDCP compliant video card (ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT) . I have an HDMI cable connecting the video card and monitor. I have run the Adviser and gotten green lights on everything except my cpu (yellow).
> 
> *My problem:* I can play standard def. content fine but when I want to play a hi-def program I get this message,"The videos audio is protected content and cannot be played back. Try updating your audio driver and try again.".
> 
> I'm running V5313 of Directv2pc and have the very latest video/audio drivers for my video adapter. (The HD 2600 had onboard HD audio.)
> 
> Has anybody run into this?


 Go to realtek for a new driver for the HDMI : http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsCheck.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3
If you have any other digital outputs, disable them.


----------



## bsboggs

veryoldschool said:


> Go to realtek for a new driver for the HDMI : http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsCheck.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3
> If you have any other digital outputs, disable them.


Thanks for your advise. I got the driver from realtek installed it and disabled the other digital audio outputs. Still a no go. I guess I'll wait for an audio driver that will work.


----------



## veryoldschool

bsboggs said:


> Thanks for your advise. I got the driver from realtek installed it and disabled the other digital audio outputs. Still a no go. I guess I'll wait for an audio driver that will work.


"That" [ATI HDMI] driver works. I've used it here to resolve the:"The videos audio is protected content and cannot be played back. Try updating your audio driver and try again." message/prompt. :shrug:


----------



## bsboggs

veryoldschool said:


> "That" [ATI HDMI] driver works. I've used it here to resolve the:"The videos audio is protected content and cannot be played back. Try updating your audio driver and try again." message/prompt. :shrug:


That's the one I installed. I even disabled the onboard sound device in the BIOS and removed the Soundblaster audio card and software from my computer. The only sound device in the computer now is the ATI HDMI audio on the HD 2600 video card. I can play SD content no problem (audio and video) but all HD content produces the message you quoted above. I'm at a loss. I appreciate your help. I'll keep following this thread in hopes of a solution.


----------



## veryoldschool

bsboggs said:


> That's the one I installed. I even disabled the onboard sound device in the BIOS and removed the Soundblaster audio card and software from my computer. The only sound device in the computer now is the ATI HDMI audio on the HD 2600 video card. I can play SD content no problem (audio and video) but all HD content produces the message you quoted above. I'm at a loss. I appreciate your help. I'll keep following this thread in hopes of a solution.


"Damn", I'm out of tricks :shrug:, since I too have had this error, used the Reaktek drivers for those that I can, and have had to disable my Diamond extreme output since C-Media doesn't support HDCP.
I haven't needed to use the BIOS to disable, but gone into the multimedia and disabled the device(s) there.


----------



## steveken

The reason you are still having the problem is because the jerks are way too worried about protecting their precious content that they are trying to lock everyone out of everything they can. They won't admit it in public, but I think they want to make this as hard as possible to work because they probably don't want it to succeed. They need to just loosen sh*t up and not worry so much about locking it down as much as possible, then they will get a useful product.


----------



## veryoldschool

steveken said:


> The reason you are still having the problem is because the jerks are way too worried about protecting their precious content that they are trying to lock everyone out of everything they can. They won't admit it in public, but I think they want to make this as hard as possible to work because they probably don't want it to succeed. They need to just loosen sh*t up and not worry so much about locking it down as much as possible, then they will get a useful product.


DirecTV has a useful product and the content providers are the ones pushing the content protection. If DirecTV can't support it then the providers won't provide [DUH].
Sorry if you haven't been able to get this to work, but I've got it running on a five year old PC and only needed to do a cheap video card upgrade.


----------



## steveken

veryoldschool said:


> DirecTV has a useful product and the content providers are the ones pushing the content protection. If DirecTV can't support it then the providers won't provide [DUH].
> Sorry if you haven't been able to get this to work, but I've got it running on a five year old PC and only needed to do a cheap video card upgrade.


I guess I didn't differentiate when I said "the jerks". "The jerks" is referring to the producers of the content. Everything I said is in reference to the pain in the butt content providers.

I have a system that is approximately 1 1/2 years old. It has the roughly the same equipment that came with it when I purchased it (except the video card doesn't have HDMI out on it like the original did, other than that, its the same card). It was pretty up there in terms of what was available when I paid around $1300 for it (with no monitor, just machine). While there have been a lot of advancements in graphics card technology since it came out, there is NO reason that a machine as powerful as this and as relatively new as this should NOT be able to run this application. Customers, like me, with a fairly new machine should not have to go out and spend extra money on a new video card just to get one application to work. What I have works on most top of the line games with the graphics set fairly high.

This attempt at controlling content with encryption just is more of a pain in the butt than is called for. They are making this way harder than it should be. 99.9999% of the customers that will use this product wouldn't know how to capture content off this in the first place, much less send it to anyone else on the Internet or burn it to DVD's. The small minority of people that would know how to do it wouldn't want to in the first place. There are much better and easier ways to get the programs than through this application. The Internet, through torrents, is a prime example of a much easier and a better solution.

The sole focus of this application should be on, and should always remain on, watching content already recorded on the DVR in a different place other than the room with the DVR. The whole focus of encrypting the content more and preventing copying of the content is sorely misplaced. Until the content providers realize this fact, they are going to alienate a LOT of people.

EDIT: Let me add my system configuration to this so you know what I am working with.

Its an HP Media Center PC m8150n. 2.4GHz Intel Core2Quad 6600 processor. 3GB ram, 640GB worth of hard drive, GeForce 6600 256MB ram on it. To me, those coupled together with my Hauppauge HVR-1600 and HVR-1800 TV tuners should be more than enough for any TV watching that a person would want to do on one machine. This machine is pretty powerful and capable of everything except for this one thing it seems.


----------



## bsboggs

Steveken, I basically agree with your take on the DRM issue. Unfortunately, the content providers have us (and Directv) over a barrel. Where else are we going to go to get the latest movies? It's a sad state of affairs.


----------



## veryoldschool

steveken said:


> Its an HP Media Center PC m8150n. 2.4GHz Intel Core2Quad 6600 processor. 3GB ram, 640GB worth of hard drive, *GeForce 6600* 256MB ram on it. To me, those coupled together with my Hauppauge HVR-1600 and HVR-1800 TV tuners should be more than enough for any TV watching that a person would want to do on one machine. This machine is pretty powerful and capable of everything except for this one thing it seems.


This video card is the problem and I have three here, from 4 years ago that cost about $100 each. In its day it was fine, but doesn't have h.264 or HDCP support.
So your "18 month" old PC is using a 4 year old video card. $50-100 would do wonders.


----------



## steveken

bsboggs said:


> Steveken, I basically agree with your take on the DRM issue. Unfortunately, the content providers have us (and Directv) over a barrel. Where else are we going to go to get the latest movies? It's a sad state of affairs.


Not real sure what "the latest movies" really has to do with the whole DRM discussion. Please elaborate?


----------



## steveken

veryoldschool said:


> This video card is the problem and I have three here, from 4 years ago that cost about $100 each. In its day it was fine, but doesn't have h.264 or HDCP support.
> So your "18 month" old PC is using a 4 year old video card. $50-100 would do wonders.


Well, again, this card will do EVERYTHING else that normal end user will do. It plays games, it shows DVD's, HD-DVD's, and Blu-Ray's, and it shows live HDTV received OTA. It seems ridiculous to require users to go out and buy a more expensive video card to do one app.

Oh well, they will not change their mind. They will be sorely disappointed when more people refuse to buy the app just because it requires equipment that they don't have.


----------



## veryoldschool

steveken said:


> Well, again, this card will do EVERYTHING else that normal end user will do. It plays games, it shows DVD's, HD-DVD's, and Blu-Ray's, and it shows live HDTV received OTA. It seems ridiculous to require users to go out and buy a more expensive video card to do one app.
> 
> Oh well, they will not change their mind. They will be sorely disappointed when more people refuse to buy the app just because it requires equipment that they don't have.


I understand your position. I had PCs here that worked fine for MPEG-2 HD.
So far this app is free, and has an Advisor to check if your PC will support it.
Not everyone will like this or use it.
I'm currently running it with an old [478 pin] Pentium 4 HT, with AGP. Upgrading from an ATI 9600 to one that supports h.264 & HDCP, has extended the useful service life of this PC without a big outlay. YMMV


----------



## steveken

I think my whole thing with getting a new video card is the fact that I was trying to stay in a more or less 1 slot configuration. I wanted to keep the two TV tuners I have in there in. Given the fact that most of the newer video cards run over into the PCI slot next to it, it kinda makes it hard for an end user to upgrade very much without sacrificing equipment. Thats why I chose that card I did (the one that evidently was getting too hot). If I could find a 1 slot, good, cheap video card, I might be more open to getting a new card.


----------



## veryoldschool

steveken said:


> I think my whole thing with getting a new video card is the fact that I was trying to stay in a more or less 1 slot configuration. I wanted to keep the two TV tuners I have in there in. Given the fact that most of the newer video cards run over into the PCI slot next to it, it kinda makes it hard for an end user to upgrade very much without sacrificing equipment. Thats why I chose that card I did (the one that evidently was getting too hot). If I could find a 1 slot, good, cheap video card, I might be more open to getting a new card.


 You might take a look here to see if anything will fit:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...5&bop=And&ActiveSearchResult=True&Order=PRICE


----------



## steveken

ahhhh, just realized why I didn't just move the HVR-1800 down a slot. The damn thing has one of those PCI-E x1 connectors (the really really small brown one with like maybe 18 pins on it). THAT is why I didn't consider going better. 

And I don't think any of those you linked to will really fit. I mean, that damn HVR-1800 is just killing it! If I had another way to use it, I would. But its the best card I have and would really hate to lose it. I wish those damn video cards went on the other side or something for the fans. That gives a *little* more room.


----------



## steveken

Here is a pic of what I am working with space wise. Sorry its a tiny bit blurry around the card area....hard to hold an iPhone still that close. 

Oops, let me tell what they are (in case you don't know):
GeForce 6600 w/256MB ram
HVR-1800
HVR-1600

Thats in order. The bottom PCI slot is empty you see, but I can only move the HVR-1600 down to that (and only if I remove a hard drive that would be partly in the way). So, you see, its kinda tight.


----------



## veryoldschool

steveken said:


> Here is a pic of what I am working with space wise. Sorry its a tiny bit blurry around the card area....hard to hold an iPhone still that close.
> 
> Oops, let me tell what they are (in case you don't know):
> GeForce 6600 w/256MB ram
> HVR-1800
> HVR-1600
> 
> Thats in order. The bottom PCI slot is empty you see, but I can only move the HVR-1600 down to that (and only if I remove a hard drive that would be partly in the way). So, you see, its kinda tight.


You should have seen the BS I had to go through with a nVidia 8800GT that wouldn't fit in my case. :nono2: :eek2: 
[Dumb question]
Could you move the video card to the bottom and a tuner to the top?


----------



## steveken

veryoldschool said:


> You should have seen the BS I had to go through with a nVidia 8800GT that wouldn't fit in my case. :nono2: :eek2:
> [Dumb question]
> Could you move the video card to the bottom and a tuner to the top?


LOL, yeah, kinda is. (no offense intended in the slightest way) You have to remember, PCI-E vs. PCI.  Can't do it, man. *shrugs*


----------



## veryoldschool

steveken said:


> LOL, yeah, kinda is. (no offense intended in the slightest way) You have to remember, PCI-E vs. PCI.  Can't do it, man. *shrugs*


"none taken".
You've got just too much Sh... :lol:
USB tuners have been looking good here for a while.


----------



## steveken

veryoldschool said:


> "none taken".
> You've got just too much Sh... :lol:
> USB tuners have been looking good here for a while.


LOL, never thought I would see the day when 3 was "too much". hahaha
Yeah, I want a USB tuner for my Mac. Would do that long before I do it for my PC. Anyone here wanna buy an HVR-1800? Its a damn good card that does ClearQAM, OTA HD, analog (if there happens to be a low power station around you still), and has an FM tuner.


----------



## bsboggs

steveken said:


> Not real sure what "the latest movies" really has to do with the whole DRM discussion. Please elaborate?


The point I was trying to make is that the content providers who are pushing DRM/HDCP are the ones that provide the latest content/movies. If Directv wants to carry these movies to it's subscribers it has to satisfy the demands of the providers.


----------



## EricBergan

steveken said:


> What video card you using?


8800 GTS

eric


----------



## steveken

bsboggs said:


> The point I was trying to make is that the content providers who are pushing DRM/HDCP are the ones that provide the latest content/movies. If Directv wants to carry these movies to it's subscribers it has to satisfy the demands of the providers.


oooooohhhhhhh


----------



## steveken

VOS, what temperatures are "bad" in regards to GPU temps? I just put the 8600 GT back in my HP machine, pulled out my HVR-1800, and thought I would give it a go and see how it went. You can tell me in either Celsius or Fahrenheit cause I can just switch the display either way. Right now, after just putting it in, and with no load, its sitting at 66 Celsius.


----------



## veryoldschool

steveken said:


> VOS, what temperatures are "bad" in regards to GPU temps? I just put the 8600 GT back in my HP machine, pulled out my HVR-1800, and thought I would give it a go and see how it went. You can tell me in either Celsius or Fahrenheit cause I can just switch the display either way. Right now, after just putting it in, and with no load, its sitting at 66 Celsius.


66 C I would think is "normal", and a 20 degree rise would worry me.
Intel "spec'd" my PentiumD to run @ 68 C. 
There may be [I'm sure] others that could give better answers.


----------



## steveken

Now, keep in mind, I was talking about for the graphics card (GPU in my last post). Right now its sitting at like 90 C. Is that bad for a graphics card temp?

EDIT: That translates to 201.2 F. Guess that is kinda high, huh?


----------



## veryoldschool

steveken said:


> Now, keep in mind, I was talking about for the graphics card (GPU in my last post). Right now its sitting at like 90 C. Is that bad for a graphics card temp?
> 
> EDIT: That translates to 201.2 F. Guess that is kinda high, huh?


 GPUs are getting like CPUs, and "yeah" that's kind of high.
The nVidia site for the temp app [help] shows 60 C in their tutorial.


----------



## steveken

Hmm, don't really know how to resolve this issue. Not really any places to add another fan. At least the video isn't laggy like it has been in the past. 

Wish there was a way to make the NVidia application that shows the GPU temp to not be full screen like that and have it just on the screen like a widget. Its kinda annoying the way that it takes over the screen right now.

EDIT: Nm, figured it out. When I tried to hit the arrow before, it wouldn't light up. Guess I had the wrong resolution. Fixed it, now I can reduce it from full screen.


----------



## TedBarrett

DIRECTV2PC ver 5313
HR22-100 - current national software

odd problem last night the wife was watching the Tennis Channel in real time on the HR22 as I watched a recorded movie through D2PC. The HR22 was also recording anther show.

The DirceTv2PC worked great but my wife was unable to use the buffer on the HR22 to back up or recover from pause. She had to change the channel (dump the buffer?) to get back to her Tennis match.

Should this happen? Is the direcTv2PC transcoded on the HR22 or on the PC?


----------



## steveken

TedBarrett said:


> DIRECTV2PC ver 5313
> HR22-100 - current national software
> 
> odd problem last night the wife was watching the Tennis Channel in real time on the HR22 as I watched a recorded movie through D2PC. The HR22 was also recording anther show.
> 
> The DirceTv2PC worked great but my wife was unable to use the buffer on the HR22 to back up or recover from pause. She had to change the channel (dump the buffer?) to get back to her Tennis match.
> 
> Should this happen? Is the direcTv2PC transcoded on the HR22 or on the PC?


Sounds like the way it should have worked. Seems like you might have been taxing the system quite hard at the time and it just didn't have the resources to keep a buffer for her. It might have been using her buffer for your video while the other buffer was recording the show.


----------



## TedBarrett

seems like it should/could just transmit the file from the DVR to the PC and let the PC do the work. Shouldn't have to use much of the HR22 resources at all.


----------



## steveken

TedBarrett said:


> seems like it should/could just transmit the file from the DVR to the PC and let the PC do the work. Shouldn't have to use much of the HR22 resources at all.


Not really. To me it seems like the HR22 is the decoder of the main file. All the PC is doing is just doing minor translation from what the HR22 sends you to what the PC can display. I don't think they intended the PC to be the workhorse of the whole deal. That would probably require much more stringent requirements than there already are.


----------



## veryoldschool

steveken said:


> Not really. To me it seems like the HR22 is the decoder of the main file. All the PC is doing is just doing minor translation from what the HR22 sends you to what the PC can display. I don't think they intended the PC to be the workhorse of the whole deal. That would probably require much more stringent requirements than there already are.


"Not sure" but, we have compared CPU loads of OTA, both through the DVR and not, and there is much more CPU loading to decode the DVR feed.


----------



## TedBarrett

veryoldschool said:


> "Not sure" but, we have compared CPU loads of OTA, both through the DVR and not, and there is much more CPU loading to decode the DVR feed.


That makes sense if the PC is doing the work of transcoding whatever DirecTv does to the OTA signal.

Maybe this was a one-off event last night. I'll set up a test and see if happens again. Perhaps the HR22 was doing something else not apparent to me. DIsk housekeeping, or pre-staging a "Top Movies" offering in the Play List.


----------



## veryoldschool

TedBarrett said:


> That makes sense if the PC is doing the work of transcoding whatever DirecTv does to the OTA signal.
> 
> Maybe this was a one-off event last night. I'll set up a test and see if happens again. Perhaps the HR22 was doing something else not apparent to me. DIsk housekeeping, or pre-staging a "Top Movies" offering in the Play List.


I can't say exactly how I did this [in this forum], but I setup one stream to another device and while this was streaming, opened the same recording from the DVR and had no problems with trickplay: paused, started, 30 sec skips, etc.


----------



## barryhammond

I am up and running, however, some shows refuse to play. I try to play them and they simply go back to the screen where you hit play. Is this a known issue?


----------



## TXD16

veryoldschool said:


> "That" [ATI HDMI] driver works. I've used it here to resolve the:"The videos audio is protected content and cannot be played back. Try updating your audio driver and try again." message/prompt. :shrug:


My ADI SoundMAX HD audio drivers are up to date, yet still do not want to play well with DirecTV2PC. Since last week's CE broke what was previously working, has anyone tried the latest CE with the digital out enabled on the sound cards that have been affected?


----------



## veryoldschool

zkc16 said:


> My ADI SoundMAX HD audio drivers are up to date, yet still do not want to play well with DirecTV2PC. Since last week's CE broke what was previously working, has anyone tried the latest CE with the digital out enabled on the sound cards that have been affected?


My SoundMax doesn't have digital output, and my Diamond [C-Media] still doesn't have a working [compliant] driver.


----------



## TXD16

veryoldschool said:


> My SoundMax doesn't have digital output, and my Diamond [C-Media] still doesn't have a working [compliant] driver.


Does your non-digital SoundMAX work? My digital-capable card won't, even with the digital audio out disabled.


----------



## veryoldschool

zkc16 said:


> Does your non-digital SoundMAX work? My digital-capable card won't, even with the digital audio out disabled.


Yes. With no Digital [or HD] sound output, it's driving my monitor speakers fine.
It's the Diamond extreme with dobly 5.1 that needs to have the digital disabled so I do not get the error message.

With my other Realtek, the driver needs to replace a Microsoft [HD] file/driver for it to work.


----------



## barryhammond

barryhammond said:


> I am up and running, however, some shows refuse to play. I try to play them and they simply go back to the screen where you hit play. Is this a known issue?


I am still having problems viewing some of the HD shows that I have. I hit play, the software makes an attempt to play the show, it fails and simply returns to the screen with play/done buttons. No warnings, not chance to retry, nothing but silent failure.

Perhaps the program should contain some sort of troubleshooting video or something to see if we can really view protected content.

I disabled all but my one audio device/driver and might try a new reltek driver, but I don't want to mess up my ssytem because of some Directv beta software.

I can watch many HD shows from CBS but can not watch a PGA golf broadcast that I saved on the same channel. I am using a new LG 32" 1080p HDTV as my monitor. I also have an issue with a concert from HDNet. Everything is green on the adviser, here is my log.

Any suggestions would be appreciated, though I am probably done wasting time on this for now.

Check Item	PC Playback Ready?	Info
CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz	Yes 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 2400 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=15, dwLibStepping=11 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 4, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=4, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 4, dwLibTotalLogicals=4 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2400 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=1 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=Core 2 Quad Q6600 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GS	Yes 
System Memory : 3072 MB	Yes 
Operating System : Windows Vista Service Pack 2	Yes 
Graphics Card : NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GS	Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: NVIDIA 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: GeForce 9500 GS 
Screen Capture Protection : Yes	Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : NVAPI RGBOverlay=Yes 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass	Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 512 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 7.15.11.7556	Yes 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=7.15.11.7556 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP)	Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)	Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1525 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Sun Jun 14 12:19:37 2009 
Computer : Notebook 
System Name : OFFICE-PC


----------



## jpx5

Friendly names not working


----------



## mfeinstein

I haven't used DirecTV2PC in a while. I tried it today and noticed that the friendly names of my receivers were no longer there. Also, I was unable to play most of my content. Although I could play a show recorded from the local PBS station (Boston channel 2), I could not play back The Daily Show from Comedy Central. I received an error saying that the content was protected and that I had to update my audio drivers.

I checked my audio drivers and they are the most recent. To be sure, I uninstalled and reinstalled them. The drivers hadn't changed since the last time I used DirecTV2PC successfully. Nevertheless, I still got the same error on playback.

Update: I also get this error on a 2nd PC. It's a notebook running Vista. It also has the latest sound driver (reinstalled to be sure). Happens with other content, too, such as an episode of House from USAHD.


----------



## zenithangunn

I've downloaded the Advisor, twice now. All it does is light up with all greens. No software download link, no serial, nothing.

How does one actually get the DirecTC2PC App and serial number?


----------



## gregory

zenithangunn said:


> I've downloaded the Advisor, twice now. All it does is light up with all greens. No software download link, no serial, nothing.
> 
> How does one actually get the DirecTC2PC App and serial number?


Check the very first post. At the top is a link to download the software and the bottom there is a link to get a serial.


----------



## zenithangunn

gregory said:


> Check the very first post. At the top is a link to download the software and the bottom there is a link to get a serial.


Actually, the first link does let you download the software, the 2nd link for the serial just takes you back to the advisor download page which pretty much does jack.


----------



## veryoldschool

zenithangunn said:


> Actually, the first link does let you download the software, the 2nd link for the serial just takes you back to the advisor download page which pretty much does jack.


 It's a Darwin Test.
You need to pass to get to this page:








As you can see on the left the software/serial number is step three.


----------



## zenithangunn

veryoldschool said:


> It's a Darwin Test.
> You need to pass to get to this page:
> View attachment 18743
> 
> 
> As you can see on the left the software/serial number is step three.


... Look I'm trying to say I have not yet been able to get to the page you took a screenshot of. I go there, install the advisor, run it, everything is green... and nothing happens. There's no click here to get the software, no new windows open, nothing. It just sits there. All green lights with an exit button.


----------



## Drew2k

zenithangunn said:


> ... Look I'm trying to say I have not yet been able to get to the page you took a screenshot of. I go there, install the advisor, run it, everything is green... and nothing happens. There's no click here to get the software, no new windows open, nothing. It just sits there. All green lights with an exit button.


You say you can't get to that page, but then you say "after you go there". Did you get to that page then? Do you see a field where you can enter your name and email address and click SUBMIT? It's only after that that you will be emailed the license key.

(See the 4th paragarpha of the graphic attached above.)


----------



## veryoldschool

zenithangunn said:


> ... Look I'm trying to say I have not yet been able to get to the page you took a screenshot of. I go there, install the advisor, run it, everything is green... and nothing happens. There's no click here to get the software, no new windows open, nothing. It just sits there. All green lights with an exit button.


 "What I think you need to do is": close the pop-up window for the Advisor download.
You should see another window [white with black text] about parent controls, and click on it. This should have the page I posted right in front of you.
I have pop-up blocking so I don't even get to the Advisor download window.


----------



## steveken

zenithangunn said:


> ... Look I'm trying to say I have not yet been able to get to the page you took a screenshot of. I go there, install the advisor, run it, everything is green... and nothing happens. There's no click here to get the software, no new windows open, nothing. It just sits there. All green lights with an exit button.


You don't get to download it from the advisor. I wonder how much reading you have actually done so far. Once you enter your email address and name, THEN you get to the page to download the client.

Honestly, not trying to be a prick or anything, but if you can't even download the client, I am not sure you are the best candidate for testing the application. Again, I am not meaning any offense, just stating what might be the case.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

How do you get more then 2 activations keys?


----------



## gregory

zenithangunn said:


> ... Look I'm trying to say I have not yet been able to get to the page you took a screenshot of. I go there, install the advisor, run it, everything is green... and nothing happens. There's no click here to get the software, no new windows open, nothing. It just sits there. All green lights with an exit button.


Dude...seriously.


----------



## gregory

theratpatrol said:


> How do you get more then 2 activations keys?


Different email addresses. If you have Gmail it's simple...add a period in your email...like [email protected] and [email protected]

Gmail see's them as the same but DirecTV doesn't. They will both come to your inbox.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

gregory said:


> Different email addresses. If you have Gmail it's simple...add a period in your email...like [email protected] and [email protected]
> 
> Gmail see's them as the same but DirecTV doesn't. They will both come to your inbox.


I've tried that, nothing. Do you have to use the same name?

Whats the reason to have these keys anyways, if everything is on internal network and I'm seeing my HR on my network?


----------



## veryoldschool

theratpatrol said:


> I've tried that, nothing. Do you have to use the same name?
> 
> Whats the reason to have these keys anyways, if everything is on internal network and I'm seeing my HR on my network?


 You need a key for each PC that you install DirecTV2PC on.
The name [doesn't matter] and email address needs to change [I've used one that isn't my DirecTV account]


----------



## juraitwaluzka

Well this blows. I decided to upgrade to the newest version now I'm locked out. I followed the instructions where it said not to download again, rather to choose the 'Update' option, which I did.

When the installer runs it's asking for a serial number, which I don't have. I've tried redownloading the full package 3 times with 3 different email addresses and never get an email with the serial.

So, doing the Update option has effectively done an uninstall, I can't even use what I had.

I know, I know, I should've kept the serial from when I originally downloaded back in November but that didn't survive a HD crash, it's long gone.

It's absurd that this thing even needs activation to begin with. Ugh, what a pain.

EDIT: Ok, I finally got a serial number on one of the email addresses. The excitement only lasted mere moments however as I was unable to play anything, was getting "could not connect, cannot play protected content at this time". Search.... found out I have to disable my VMWare network connection.

More short lived excitement. Now it plays video for about 5 seconds before stopping and complaining about not being able to do hardware protection.

Did some more searching, looks to me like this is gonna be too much of a pain and I'm too busy right now to go into heavy debug mode, so I'll just check back when it's got a decent shot of working.

It's really too bad that the technology exists right now to do this properly but "protection" / security causes it to be way more difficult than it should be.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Ok I've got it now. I think the trick is to type in your name, email address, click submit, wait for the next screen, then click download, although I had already downloaded it from the link on the first page of this thread.

I just got a new laptop and everything passses with green and its working great now. 

Thanks


----------



## ReadMeToo

Directv2pc ver 5.313 Not working with win 7 build 7260 cant find any devices


----------



## jmhga44

I've just had a quick chance to revisit this and found that when I tried to execute the .5313 version of DirecTV2PC I can see it attempt to start in Process Explorer then it immediately ends. I see an entry in Vista's Event Viewer that I'm guessing is pretty much a dump. I also have tried running it as an admin and under Windows XP compatiability and that doesn't help either. Any ideas out there?


----------



## kcroyaljosh

I'm getting a message that says can't connect to reciever, cant play copy proctected content at this time, any help?


----------



## hofferer

Ok...Mac Mini (latest greatest as of end of May)...Boot Camp...Windows 7 32-bit (build 7100).

I am getting the wonderful "Directv2PC cannot display this video because your graphic card does not currently support screen capture protection for protected content. Try updating ....." message. I've tried with the 5102 and now the 5313 versions with the same message. The 5102 Advisor did not report all green where the 5313 did.

Any and all help is appreciated.

The 5313 Advisor log below:

Check Item PC Playback Ready? Info 
CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P7350 @ 2.00GHz Yes 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P7350 @ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 1990 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=23, dwLibStepping=10 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 2, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=2, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 2, dwLibTotalLogicals=2 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P7350 @ 2.00GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=1995 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess= 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : NVIDIA GeForce 9400 Yes 
System Memory : 2048 MB Yes 
Operating System : Windows 7 Yes 
Graphics Card : NVIDIA GeForce 9400 Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: NVIDIA 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: GeForce 9400 
Screen Capture Protection : Yes Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : NVAPI RGBOverlay=Yes 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 256 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 7.15.11.7846 Yes 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=7.15.11.7846 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP) Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network) Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1525 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Sat Jun 20 22:46:42 2009 
Computer : Desktop 
System Name : OFFICE-WINDOWS


----------



## steveken

Just wondering, I am thinking about replacing my Chaintek P.O.S. GeForce 8600GT 512MB ram with the card listed here... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102843

Do you guys think it will be much better than the one I have now? And will it do the DirecTV2PC application right? I believe it will since it says HDCP ready. Just wanting some opinions.


----------



## partymonkey

With this build, 5313, my setup finally worked and I've been able to watch content, so it's quite exciting.

Setup:
Win 7 RC (build 7100) 64-bit
NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT (Nvidia drivers 185.85)
Analog connection to monitor

Prior to this build, I would always get the screen capture protection error with Windows 7, but no problems with Windows XP SP2, and the Advisor had greens on all items. Now, the actual player works as expected on both OSes.


----------



## dpluta

Hi. 

I'm recording from a Directv2pc program to Adobe Audition. The audio appears to be mono, even though these are stereo concerts. Any thoughts or news on this? 

Thanks.


----------



## steveken

dpluta said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm recording from a Directv2pc program to Adobe Audition. The audio appears to be mono, even though these are stereo concerts. Any thoughts or news on this?
> 
> Thanks.


Yeah, you aren't supposed to be able to. That's why they instituted all that copy protection and encryption into it.


----------



## gregory

steveken said:


> Just wondering, I am thinking about replacing my Chaintek P.O.S. GeForce 8600GT 512MB ram with the card listed here... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102843
> 
> Do you guys think it will be much better than the one I have now? And will it do the DirecTV2PC application right? I believe it will since it says HDCP ready. Just wanting some opinions.


Probably would be better with that card but I wouldn't pay that much for that card. I'd watch slickdeals.net. There are video card deals on there all the time. I got a HD 4890 for $150. On Sunday they had a HD 4850 for $75 with an HDMI cable. Never pay full price for a video card. What's your CPU? If you're having performance problems that may also be part of the culprit.


----------



## steveken

gregory said:


> Probably would be better with that card but I wouldn't pay that much for that card. I'd watch slickdeals.net. There are video card deals on there all the time. I got a HD 4890 for $150. On Sunday they had a HD 4850 for $75 with an HDMI cable. Never pay full price for a video card. What's your CPU? If you're having performance problems that may also be part of the culprit.


Well, only reason I want to do business with Newegg is that they have proven to be pretty decent when people have problems or, even more importantly in my eyes, in getting the item to the person. I have ordered from them before and had the item in my hands WAY before I ever expected it.

I don't think its my CPU at all. I have a Q6600 Quad-Core Intel running at 2.4GHz per core. The only problems I am having with my 8600GT is the fact that it has a passive heatsink on it (no fan at all on it). It tends to run way hot for my taste (and apparently most everyone elses too....like 74 to 80C at idle) and I wanted to swap it out with something that has a fan on it. I just bought this card in January cause I thought it would be okay, but turns out it wasn't. Just wanted to make sure I got something a little better than what I have so it won't be an upgrade just for a fan.

The biggest issue of all is the age of my system and the power supply in the system only being 300W. I can't do too much of an upgrade in it because the power supply is kinda weak because of the wattage rating plus the fact that its going on 2 years old. I have to be very selective in what I choose. This 4650 chipset is about the strongest I think I can get away with putting in this system.


----------



## gregory

steveken said:


> Well, only reason I want to do business with Newegg is that they have proven to be pretty decent when people have problems or, even more importantly in my eyes, in getting the item to the person. I have ordered from them before and had the item in my hands WAY before I ever expected it.
> 
> I don't think its my CPU at all. I have a Q6600 Quad-Core Intel running at 2.4GHz per core. The only problems I am having with my 8600GT is the fact that it has a passive heatsink on it (no fan at all on it). It tends to run way hot for my taste (and apparently most everyone elses too....like 74 to 80C at idle) and I wanted to swap it out with something that has a fan on it. I just bought this card in January cause I thought it would be okay, but turns out it wasn't. Just wanted to make sure I got something a little better than what I have so it won't be an upgrade just for a fan.
> 
> The biggest issue of all is the age of my system and the power supply in the system only being 300W. I can't do too much of an upgrade in it because the power supply is kinda weak because of the wattage rating plus the fact that its going on 2 years old. I have to be very selective in what I choose. This 4650 chipset is about the strongest I think I can get away with putting in this system.


Yah your CPU is fine. Newegg.com is good, and that HD 4850 deal for $75 was through newegg. But you're right, that PSU isn't enough for the 4850. Still too much money to spend on a 4650. At least go for http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161262 with free shipping unless your set on the 1GB. What resolutions are you running?


----------



## steveken

gregory said:


> Yah your CPU is fine. Newegg.com is good, and that HD 4850 deal for $75 was through newegg. But you're right, that PSU isn't enough for the 4850. Still too much money to spend on a 4650. At least go for http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161262 with free shipping unless your set on the 1GB. What resolutions are you running?


Yeah, didn't think the 4850 would work. I think I might be pushing my luck with the 4650. 

I don't wanna go with the HIS cause, basically, I have never heard anything about them. I haven't heard of Sapphire before looking at these, but I have had more than 1 person tell me that they are a good company. I only go by what they say because they have seemed to be fairly knowledgeable and helped me out with this whole thing. I think it would be nice to have the 1GB of memory, so thats why I went with that instead of the 512MB version of that card. I think it was like $7 cheaper for it.

As far as resolutions, I am just running as high as HD TV resolutions mainly. Like sometimes at 1080i, but then text on the screen is too small on my 32" TV. I forgot to mention that the *main* use of this computer is a HTPC. I do use it for some gaming on it from time to time. Here lately, I have been trying to play a little bit of "Empire: Total War" on it. The video gets a choppy when going too close in on the action, but I just attribute that to the 8600GT and the high temps on the card. I figured the 4650 would fix that. I figured I would go back and fire up some "Serious Sam" too at some time. Other that the only games I play are like Flight Simulator and a few low key games. I am by no means a hardcore gamer and I don't do a lot of FPS's.


----------



## steveken

Oh, and in an attempt to keep it on topic, I take it that this card I am looking at should work fine with the DirecTV2PC app? Don't want any conflicts cause HDCP or anything like that.


----------



## lee78221

Anyone having a problem with the status bar jumping back and forth?

Example: I'm watching Hawthorne and I'm about 30mins in, when the status bar jumps back to the 20min mark. The video is still playing as if the status bar was at the 30min mark, but when it comes time to skip a commercial it jumps the video to where the status bar is now and then I have to FF to have the video and states bar where I was watching.


----------



## Ferrd

Can someone help me with my activation key? It will not let me use it again. 

Thanks!


----------



## steveken

Ferrd said:


> Can someone help me with my activation key? It will not let me use it again.
> 
> Thanks!


Then just get another one the same way you got that one? Seems like the obvious choice to me. We all have at least 2 email addresses each, should be a cinch to get another one.


----------



## nino2469

I did the upgrade and it uninstalled the old version and I put the activation key I was sent when I first did the install and it says activations key limit reached. Any suggestions?


----------



## steveken

nino2469 said:


> I did the upgrade and it uninstalled the old version and I put the activation key I was sent when I first did the install and it says activations key limit reached. Any suggestions?


Umm, did you miss the two posts prior to yours? Pretty much the same question. Plus, this has been discussed many times in the past on this forum. Remember everyone, search is your friend, not your enemy.


----------



## lucky13

I've been away from this discussion, as my current laptops won't support the stream. I'm getting a new system, and I was wondering if this card --
NVIDIA Quadro FX 3700M, 1.0GB Discrete -- would work. I searched for this here, but didn't find it.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## gregory

lucky13 said:


> I've been away from this discussion, as my current laptops won't support the stream. I'm getting a new system, and I was wondering if this card --
> NVIDIA Quadro FX 3700M, 1.0GB Discrete -- would work. I searched for this here, but didn't find it.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Yes you'll be fine. That setup is about equivalent to an 8800 GTX desktop card.


----------



## lucky13

gregory said:


> Yes you'll be fine. That setup is about equivalent to an 8800 GTX desktop card.


That's great. Thanks.

One more thing for me to waste my time.


----------



## JT01

Greetings all,

I have upgraded DirectvPC to the 5313 version and it works. However, I'm getting flicker in some SD programming. The flicker can vary from every few seconds to maybe twice a minute and will only occur on certain programming. I'm not sure why some SD programming will flicker and others won't, but HD is fine. 

I'm using Windows XP SP3 on a homebrew machine with an Intel E8400 processor, 4gig of ram, and an Nvidia 8600GT card with the latest driver (186.18). Monitor is a Samsung 206BW. All network connections are wired. The Advisor shows everything green - anyone have any ideas? Let me know if you need additional details - thanks in advance.


----------



## joeblow

Well, I get no playback at all on this version. 5102 (I think that's what it was) played back video and audio at 2x speed. This version sees the receiver no problem, sees the playlist, but clicking on play or resume does nothing. I do have two monitors active though... Just checked...disabling one of them doesn't matter.

I have a radeon 4850, xp sp3 at the latest drivers from ATI. I've never had a working copy of this program, and so far I'm at a loss on how to make it work. 

Check Item	PC Playback Ready?	Info
CPU : Intel Pentium III Xeon processor	Yes 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9550 @ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 2843 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=23, dwLibStepping=7 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 4, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=4, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 4, dwLibTotalLogicals=4 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel Pentium III Xeon processor 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2838 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess= 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series Yes 
System Memory : 2048 MB	Yes 
Operating System : Windows XP Service Pack 3	Yes 
Graphics Card : ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: ATI Technologies Inc. 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x9442) 
Screen Capture Protection : Yes	Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : ATI PCOM=Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : ATI SORT=No 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass	Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 1024 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 8.620.0.0	No More Info
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=6.14.10.6962 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP)	Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport	Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1525 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Wed Jul 01 16:37:51 2009 
Computer : Desktop 
System Name : WINXP-04C66379D

**EDIT** This is with an HR23-700


----------



## huppra

kcroyaljosh said:


> I'm getting a message that says can't connect to reciever, cant play copy proctected content at this time, any help?


I'm getting the same message. I was watching Rescue Me just fine and then all of a sudden it just cut out and from now on I've gotten that same error everytime even after a clean installation.


----------



## Funny Guy

kcroyaljosh said:


> I'm getting a message that says can't connect to reciever, cant play copy proctected content at this time, any help?





huppra said:


> I'm getting the same message. I was watching Rescue Me just fine and then all of a sudden it just cut out and from now on I've gotten that same error everytime even after a clean installation.


Me 3. Was actually watching a show too when it stopped and now nothing plays. Menu works fine. Tried reinstall with no luck.


----------



## goosecat

I got the "can't play protected content" after installing vista SP2. I reinstalled nvidia drivers and it worked again.


----------



## redram38

I get this message when I try and play HD programs. I have always been able to playback anything. I have not used this for some time but never had any trouble in the past. I tried installing the latest drivers with no luck. Are there any fixes for this problem.


----------



## veryoldschool

redram38 said:


> I get this message when I try and play HD programs. I have always been able to playback anything. I have not used this for some time but never had any trouble in the past. I tried installing the latest drivers with no luck. Are there any fixes for this problem.


 Which PC are you getting this on and does it have HDCP support?
Yesterday I booted up a PC that I don't use that often and it has nVidia 6600GT video cards connected to analog monitors. I used to be able to play HD [and can still play old HD recordings from back then] but the new HD seems to require HDCP support, even though I'm using the analog output.
What does the advisor show?


----------



## redram38

veryoldschool said:


> Which PC are you getting this on and does it have HDCP support?
> Yesterday I booted up a PC that I don't use that often and it has nVidia 6600GT video cards connected to analog monitors. I used to be able to play HD [and can still play old HD recordings from back then] but the new HD seems to require HDCP support, even though I'm using the analog output.
> What does the advisor show?


The monitor is acer P221w and it says it is HDCP, the video card is Nvidia 7600. This could be the problem. When I run the advisor it say video connection type in digital ( without HDCP ) and is red. The video card is yellow


----------



## veryoldschool

redram38 said:


> The monitor is acer P221w and it says it is HDCP, the video card is Nvidia 7600. This could be the problem. When I run the advisor it say video connection type in digital ( without HDCP ) and is red. The video card is yellow


 That might be the problem. I had one of those last year, but sent it back to Newegg since it didn't support HDCP and wasn't any better than the 6600GT I had, so I tried the Asus [ATI] 3650 and it's been working fine ever since.


----------



## redram38

Ok Thx, I have been thinking about getting the ATI card also. I got this one (7600) at Sams for about 20.00 so it would be no big loss. They were on clearance.

Does the 3650 install with a normal power supply or does it need a larger. Mine is 300 or 350 I think.


----------



## veryoldschool

redram38 said:


> Ok Thx, I have been thinking about getting the ATI card also. I got this one (7600) at Sams for about 20.00 so it would be no big loss. They were on clearance.
> 
> Does the 3650 install with a normal power supply or does it need a larger. Mine is 300 or 350 I think.


The ATI [chips] seem to use/need less of a power supply than the nVidia do. I'd guess any of the 3xxx cards will work fine with what you have, maybe even the 4xxx.


----------



## redram38

veryoldschool said:


> The ATI [chips] seem to use/need less of a power supply than the nVidia do. I'd guess any of the 3xxx cards will work fine with what you have, maybe even the 4xxx.


Ok I upgraded to the ATI 4550 card. I get green on everything. Now I get the message
Cannot apply hardware protection Mechanism. Try updating your driver or reselect the video content. Any ideas ? I have updated the drivers to the most current at the ati web site. Tried using both type connections to the monitor. I disabled the HDMI HD sound in the sound setup. I am stuck.


----------



## veryoldschool

redram38 said:


> Ok I upgraded to the ATI 4550 card. I get green on everything. Now I get the message
> Cannot apply hardware protection Mechanism. Try updating your driver or reselect the video content. Any ideas ? I have updated the drivers to the most current at the ati web site. Tried using both type connections to the monitor. I disabled the HDMI HD sound in the sound setup. I am stuck.


Your card should be fine.

Would you post the exact message?

Do you have any digital audio outputs?

What OS are you running?


----------



## redram38

veryoldschool said:


> Your card should be fine.
> 
> Would you post the exact message?
> 
> Do you have any digital audio outputs?
> 
> What OS are you running?


The exact message is:
Directv2PC cannot play the video content on your output device, becasue it cannot apply hardware protection mechanism. Try updating your driver, or reselect the video content.

The ATI 4550 has a HDMI output on it, and the computer has digital audio outputs. I tried disabling both of those. I just use the line out for my speakers. I use Vista Home Prem 32


----------



## veryoldschool

redram38 said:


> The exact message is:
> Directv2PC cannot play the video content on your output device, becasue it cannot apply hardware protection mechanism. Try updating your driver, or reselect the video content.
> 
> The ATI 4550 has a HDMI output on it, and the computer has digital audio outputs. I tried disabling both of those. I just use the line out for my speakers. I use Vista Home Prem 32


So this is your video driver? http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=vista32/common-vista32

Do you know the sound chip you have?

Normally the error message for audio is "the video's audio is protected content and cannot be played back. Try updating your audio driver and then try again."


----------



## redram38

For the time being I have installed a older version of the software. Version 4526
That is the only one I had from the older days. It is working without a hitch. It still bugs the heck out of me that the new versions will not work on this PC. It is plenty powerful enough plus it has all the right components with the most updated software. It just makes no sense.


----------



## redram38

Yes on the video driver. I will try checking the audio. I have realtek HD audio, it is a on board sound device.


----------



## veryoldschool

redram38 said:


> Yes on the video driver. I will try checking the audio. I have realtek HD audio, it is a on board sound device.


 Here is the driver: http://www.realtek.com.tw/DOWNLOADS/

I'm kind of running out of things here. 
Do you have another monitor that supports HDCP [just to test]?


----------



## redram38

No luck after downloading the drivers for sound. My wife has a 19 inch LCD from HP. I will try it with that one and see what happens. If that don't work I guess I will go back to the old version.


----------



## redram38

The ATI 4550 card I bought has HDMI 7.1 surround sound. I wonder if this is the problem. I have tried disabling it with no luck. I tried my other Monitor which is also HDCP compliant. I guess my only resource is to either use the old program, or return this card for one that does not have a HDMI slot.


----------



## veryoldschool

redram38 said:


> The ATI 4550 card I bought has HDMI 7.1 surround sound. I wonder if this is the problem. I have tried disabling it with no luck. I tried my other Monitor which is also HDCP compliant. I guess my only resource is to either use the old program, or return this card for one that does not have a HDMI slot.


Your HDMI shouldn't be the problem. Realtek has a driver for it [at realtek: ATI HDMI Audio Device], but I think the ATI driver has the same one.
Post the log from the advisor [here] because with what you have now, it should be working.


----------



## redram38

veryoldschool said:


> Your HDMI shouldn't be the problem. Realtek has a driver for it [at realtek: ATI HDMI Audio Device], but I think the ATI driver has the same one.
> Post the log from the advisor [here] because with what you have now, it should be working.


Here is the log

Check Item	PC Playback Ready?	Info
CPU : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+	Yes 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 3013 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 15, dwLibModel=3, dwLibStepping=3 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 2, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=1, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=1 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 2, dwLibTotalLogicals=2 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=AuthenticAMD 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=3000 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=Athlon 64 X2 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : ATI Radeon HD 4550 Yes 
System Memory : 2048 MB	Yes 
Operating System : Windows Vista Service Pack 2	Yes 
Graphics Card : ATI Radeon HD 4550 Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: ATI Technologies Inc. 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x9540) 
Screen Capture Protection : Yes	Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : ATI PCOM=Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : ATI SORT=Yes 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass	Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 512 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 8.620.0.0	Yes 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=8.01.01.909 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP)	Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Linksys EG1032 v3 Instant Gigabit Desktop Network Adapter Driver	Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller	Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1525 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Sat Jul 04 22:26:14 2009 
Computer : Desktop 
System Name : TEDB-PC

Oh, and I have 3 gig of Ram but this reports only 2 gig. It may be because I use vista 32 and not 64.


----------



## redram38

Oh and thanks for all the help. I almost forgot that part


----------



## veryoldschool

redram38 said:


> Oh and thanks for all the help. I almost forgot that part


I just wish you got it to work.
The log looks great and by now "it should be working".
We have had problems with other video software, but this shouldn't be giving you the errors you have [they cause the apps to crash].
Frankly, I'm stumped, because it should be working.

"Screen Capture Protection : Yes Yes 
Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP) Yes"

These are the biggies and then disabling any/all digital sound outputs for what the advisor doesn't check that gives the message [or close] I posted.

I know others have your new card and it works. I have a lesser card & PC and it works. :shrug:


----------



## redram38

It just don't like me. I will try again when a new release comes back out. For now I guess I will just stick with ver 4526. I think this version was one that did not use the video card or something like that. The new card is really nice for everything else and it was fairly cheap at best buys. I paid 54.00 and it is nice seeing all green lights even if it don't work lol


----------



## veryoldschool

redram38 said:


> It just don't like me. I will try again when a new release comes back out. For now I guess I will just stick with ver 4526. I think this version was one that did not use the video card or something like that. The new card is really nice for everything else and it was fairly cheap at best buys. I paid 54.00 and it is nice seeing all green lights even if it don't work lol


For anyone else with a problem like this, it seems like the problem is in Windows and may be from another codec that was installed.


----------



## redram38

Ok I can also confirm this as being true. I did a clean install of Windows 7 (not sure if I like it yet) and after I installed this version It worked. The first time I tried to play something however it made my compter reboot, but the second time it played without a hitch. I may go back to Vista not sure. Guess I will play around with 7 for a bit first


----------



## fdisker2000

I cannot get v.5313 to work on my computer. All of the other versions worked fine. Now I get the "cannot connect to the receiver copy protected" error. I have downloaded new video drivers and I pass everything with Advisor.


----------



## djg123

I have installed both v5102 and v5313 under Vista/32 and Win7/64 on the same PC over last two days and get the following situation:

After a seemingly random amount of time playing SD or HD content from my DVR, the audio will continue playing perfectly, but the video will stop updating new images and start replaying the last 1-3 seconds of video, as if it stuck and constantly stuttering. None of the controls seems to have affect. If I stop the video and then resume, it starts off in the stuttering mode immediately.​
Any advice from the forum? The Win7 environment seems a bit longer before this happens.

The Video Card is an ATI 4650 with 1GB RAM. The advisor reports all green lights for the HW setup under either OS. The card supports HDCP.


----------



## steveken

Wow, we sure have been on 5313 for a while. Wonder when they will give us a new version. Would be nice to know what they are working on so people with the problem they are trying to fix would know that its being worked on.


----------



## ddockery

ohiochipmunk said:


> I was really excited for this update, hoping that they would resolve the dual/multiple monitors issue. No such luck.


I just installed this FINALLY, hoping to watch some baseball on one monitor while I work on the other. This issue is extremely disappointing for me.


----------



## VARTV

Doug Brott said:


> *Notes*
> 
> Please use your existing DIRECTV2PC key .. If you do not have one, please complete the Beta Download process @ http://www.directv.com/directv2pc


New harddrive installed in my laptop. Says 'Activation key usage limit reached'   It's only to run on two computers. Any ideas??


----------



## veryoldschool

VARTV said:


> New harddrive installed in my laptop. Says 'Activation key usage limit reached'   It's only to run on two computers. Any ideas??


 Download the app from DirecTV again and get another key. If you've already used the email for two keys, then you'll need to use a different email address.


----------



## VARTV

veryoldschool said:


> Download the app from DirecTV again and get another key. If you've already used the email for two keys, then you'll need to use a different email address.


I can't remember how to submit the email. Is it where it asks for your name and email address just before downloading? I submitted a different name and email addy but I'm not getting an email...


----------



## veryoldschool

VARTV said:


> I can't remember how to submit the email. Is it where it asks for your name and email address just before downloading? I submitted a different name and email addy but I'm not getting an email...


 That is the right place, but I haven't ever gotten the email until I've finished redownloading the app [even though I didn't need another copy].


----------



## VARTV

veryoldschool said:


> That is the right place, but I haven't ever gotten the email until I've finished redownloading the app [even though I didn't need another copy].


Maybe I'll just wait...


----------



## VARTV

veryoldschool said:


> That is the right place, but I haven't ever gotten the email until I've finished redownloading the app [even though I didn't need another copy].


I got a new key this morning at 8 in an email... Thank you for your help!


----------



## stogs

I am having the video has protected audio, try updating your driver. I have the soundmax integrated digital HD running the latest driver 6.10.2.7240, any thoughts.


----------



## veryoldschool

stogs said:


> I am having the video has protected audio, try updating your driver. I have the soundmax integrated digital HD running the latest driver 6.10.2.7240, any thoughts.


 Soundmax doesn't support HDCP, so you need to disable the digital output.
This has been posted earlier in the thread.


----------



## stogs

How do I go about disabling that? I have a hp touchsmart 527 and I am not sure how to change it? I know to go to the sound icon, but the choices I have are the following:

Speakers:
SoundMax Integrated Digital HD audio (set as default)

SPDIF Interfaced:
Soundmax Integrated Digital HD Audio

Doesn't seem like I have an option to disable the digital output and still have sound?


----------



## veryoldschool

stogs said:


> How do I go about disabling that? I have a hp touchsmart 527 and I am not sure how to change it?


 I use the speaker icon in the lower right [sys tray] and right click, select playback devices and then right click on the device and select disable.


----------



## stogs

the choices I have are the following:

Speakers:
SoundMax Integrated Digital HD audio (set as default)

SPDIF Interfaced:
Soundmax Integrated Digital HD Audio

Doesn't seem like I have an option to disable the digital output and still have sound?


----------



## veryoldschool

stogs said:


> the choices I have are the following:
> 
> Speakers:
> SoundMax Integrated Digital HD audio (set as default)
> 
> *SPDIF Interfaced*:
> Soundmax Integrated Digital HD Audio
> 
> Doesn't seem like I have an option to disable the digital output and still have sound?


This is the one to disable. DirecTv2PC uses the analog outputs [speakers].


----------



## stogs

You rock!! Worked like a charm. Thanks for all your help today.


----------



## leww37334

OK I have the "protected audio" problem. I have an ASUS P5ql-cm motherboard with integrated audio. latest Via driver 6.50 (older driver didn't work either). This audio is supposed to be HDCP compliant. I am only using headphones. The problem occurs on all HD programs, OTA or Directv. I am stumped, any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## veryoldschool

leww37334 said:


> OK I have the "protected audio" problem. I have an ASUS P5ql-cm motherboard with integrated audio. latest Via driver 6.50 (older driver didn't work either). This audio is supposed to be HDCP compliant. I am only using headphones. The problem occurs on all HD programs, OTA or Directv. I am stumped, any ideas would be appreciated.


Asus is known to have poor support.
I've googled you mobo and looked into your sound chip. I don't find anything that points to HDCP support. "HD audio", yes but one isn't the same as the other.
From Asus: High Definition Audio, previously codenamed Azalia
Now "Azalia" googles to C-media and Realtek, but Asus lists VIA, so this isn't going to be "simple".
Without knowing/having your board, I would see if the realtek driver would work. If it doesn't, then it looks like your only other option would be to disable:
From Asus [again] Internal I/O Connectors: 1 x S/PDIF Out Header
As posted in an earlier post above.


----------



## leww37334

veryoldschool said:


> Asus is known to have poor support.
> I've googled you mobo and looked into your sound chip. I don't find anything that points to HDCP support. "HD audio", yes but one isn't the same as the other.
> From Asus: High Definition Audio, previously codenamed Azalia
> Now "Azalia" googles to C-media and Realtek, but Asus lists VIA, so this isn't going to be "simple".
> Without knowing/having your board, I would see if the realtek driver would work. If it doesn't, then it looks like your only other option would be to disable:
> From Asus [again] Internal I/O Connectors: 1 x S/PDIF Out Header
> As posted in an earlier post above.


Tried the SPDIF first thing ,no go.
I have been using the VGA connector, and that has worked in the past. Maybe Directv has decided to plug the "VGA hole" by declaring that your audio must be HDCP also.

Or maybe I need to buy I set of HDCP compliant 2 channel headphones. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mdavej

Well, it was fun while it lasted. Now they've locked this app down so tight it only works on a few video cards. Now I get that idiotic protection mechanism error, even with the absolute latest nvidia drivers and all digital audio stuff disabled. And I've lost the old version that worked  Thanks to those who helped me via PMs, but those older versions weren't quite old enough. I think I need 41... something. The oldest I could find is 4330. If anyone can help me out with an older one, please let me know.

TIA


----------



## veryoldschool

leww37334 said:


> Tried the SPDIF first thing ,no go.
> I have been using the VGA connector, and that has worked in the past. Maybe Directv has decided to plug the "VGA hole" by declaring that your audio must be HDCP also.
> 
> Or maybe I need to buy I set of HDCP compliant 2 channel headphones. :lol::lol::lol:


The VGA "analog hole" has been plugged, but if you're seeing the "protected audio", then that should be the sound card [sorry but DUH] as if you have the video problems it shouldn't mention audio.

What does the advisor show? [audio isn't checked/tested]


----------



## veryoldschool

mdavej said:


> Well, it was fun while it lasted. Now they've locked this app down so tight it only works on a few video cards. Now I get that idiotic protection mechanism error, even with the absolute latest nvidia drivers and all digital audio stuff disabled. And I've lost the old version that worked  Thanks to those who helped me via PMs, but those older versions weren't quite old enough. I think I need 41... something. The oldest I could find is 4330. If anyone can help me out with an older one, please let me know.
> 
> TIA


 The "few cards" are those that support HDCP, which aren't that "few" anymore.
What you might be running into is the change in the recordings. I have one PC with analog monitors and nVidia cards that don't support HDCP. While this PC would work for a long time, I tried to play a resent recording and railed into the protected content error. I then played the same recording from a year+ ago [the old MPEG-2 HD] and it played fine.
More and more shows are now coming with HDCP encoded into them.


----------



## leww37334

veryoldschool said:


> The VGA "analog hole" has been plugged, but if you're seeing the "protected audio", then that should be the sound card [sorry but DUH] as if you have the video problems it shouldn't mention audio.
> 
> What does the advisor show? [audio isn't checked/tested]


the advisor shows everything is go, except my network adapter which is yellow.

When I talk about the "VGA hole" I am talking about the ability to watch HD programs through the VGA connector, which was working fine in the past. and yes the problem that the program displays says that the audio is the problem, But given the performance of this release, I am not sure whether to believe it or not.

If I can no longer watch HD through VGA implying I have to buy a new monitor, and I need to get a sound card that is HD compliant, then slingbox looks better and better.


----------



## leww37334

out of curiosity, can anyone out there name an HDCP AUDIO card?


----------



## veryoldschool

leww37334 said:


> out of curiosity, can anyone out there name an HDCP AUDIO card?


 It's not the card but the driver and Realtek seems to be the only one offering drivers that support HDCP. This may be due to the fact that they seem to be the ones used on the ATI HDMI output cards.
I have a realtek chip on another PC and with the new driver the SPDIF output doesn't need to be disabled.


----------



## veryoldschool

leww37334 said:


> the advisor shows everything is go, except my network adapter which is yellow.
> 
> When I talk about the "VGA hole" I am talking about the ability to watch HD programs through the VGA connector, which was working fine in the past. and yes the problem that the program displays says that the audio is the problem, But given the performance of this release, I am not sure whether to believe it or not.
> 
> If I can no longer watch HD through VGA implying I have to buy a new monitor, and I need to get a sound card that is HD compliant, then slingbox looks better and better.


With another user, we went through these hoops. The advisor showed everything green, the digital audio output was disabled and still they had this message [though it was the video message]. After going through everything, it turned out to be an "old problem", that we'd seen in the early days, it was a problem in Windows. The first step was to load Win7 and it worked fine, then they reverted back to Vista and did a fresh install of Vista and it worked also.
You might post the advisor log here and I'll see what is what, but otherwise, I'd still be looking into your audio/driver/outputs as the cause of this error.


----------



## leww37334

Guess I should have been more clear, I am still using XP on my Directv2PC "production" machine I have a Vista upgrade for it, but I was waiting for win 7.

Vista won't support my scanner, I hope Win 7 XP compatibility mode will.

PS I am running Win 7 on my HTPC and I really like it.


----------



## veryoldschool

leww37334 said:


> Guess I should have been more clear, I am still using XP on my Directv2PC "production" machine I have a Vista upgrade for it, but I was waiting for win 7.
> 
> Vista won't support my scanner, I hope Win 7 XP compatibility mode will.
> 
> PS I am running Win 7 on my HTPC and I really like it.


The more info the better, but whether XP or Vista, sometimes these errors come from the OS and nothing but a clean install will resolve them.
If you read back a page or two, you'll see this with the "video" error.


----------



## leww37334

Yep upgraded to Vista error is still there.

clean install is sort of out of the question. Not going to endure that pain without some guarantee of success.

I'll just wait for the next iteration and hope for more luck.


----------



## p3transitionp8

I am more or less having the same issue asa below without having done the upgrade. One night DIRECTV2PC worked fine, the next day it wouldn't launch. I see it pop into Processes in Task Manager, but it drops out after a few seconds. Currently running Vista Home Premium Edition. Checking the Windows update log no updates were made the day it stopped working.



jmhga44 said:


> I've just had a quick chance to revisit this and found that when I tried to execute the .5313 version of DirecTV2PC I can see it attempt to start in Process Explorer then it immediately ends. I see an entry in Vista's Event Viewer that I'm guessing is pretty much a dump. I also have tried running it as an admin and under Windows XP compatiability and that doesn't help either. Any ideas out there?


----------



## veryoldschool

leww37334 said:


> Yep upgraded to Vista error is still there.
> 
> clean install is sort of out of the question. Not going to endure that pain without some guarantee of success.
> 
> I'll just wait for the next iteration and hope for more luck.


I wouldn't go through it either [for the audio] if I didn't have to.
Having the audio error may be related to the VIA sound chip/driver.
I have it working on:
old SoundMax [no digital output] with a Diamond xtreme [Dolby live], which does have digital output. Since this is a C-Media chip, the dirvers don't pass and I need to disable the digital output.
I have it on two other PCs, but both have Realtek chips.

Since you said the earlier driver didn't work [well?] for your chip, you might keep looking for an update. I did google your mobo/VIA chip and there were several drivers.


----------



## jluzbet69

Hi all,
Mine is working fine but the minute I connect the hdmi to the tv it freezes with no error what so ever so I cant play this and watch it on TV, Any idea?


----------



## leww37334

veryoldschool said:


> I wouldn't go through it either [for the audio] if I didn't have to.
> Having the audio error may be related to the VIA sound chip/driver.
> I have it working on:
> old SoundMax [no digital output] with a Diamond xtreme [Dolby live], which does have digital output. Since this is a C-Media chip, the dirvers don't pass and I need to disable the digital output.
> I have it on two other PCs, but both have Realtek chips.
> 
> Since you said the earlier driver didn't work [well?] for your chip, you might keep looking for an update. I did google your mobo/VIA chip and there were several drivers.


Hey VOS, never say never, upgraded to VISTA Home premium, loaded SP1 and SP2, went into control panel and disabled the SPDIF and now it works.

When at first you don't succeed, try another path, but keep trying. Thank you for your suggestions and help.


----------



## veryoldschool

leww37334 said:


> When at first you don't succeed,...


Beat your head against the wall until something/anything happens. :lol:

Glad you finally got it working.


----------



## veryoldschool

jluzbet69 said:


> Hi all,
> Mine is working fine but the minute I connect the hdmi to the tv it freezes with no error what so ever so I cant play this and watch it on TV, Any idea?


 You need to explain more.
I have used HDMI to my Sony and it was fine.
You can't use two displays at the same time.


----------



## jluzbet69

veryoldschool said:


> You need to explain more.
> I have used HDMI to my Sony and it was fine.
> You can't use two displays at the same time.


Two display was the problem, Thanks:hurah:


----------



## Newshawk

I'm thinking of upgrading my computer to take advantage of DIRECTV2PC and one of the things I have to upgrade is my video card. I don't have a lot of money, so I've been looking for inexpensive upgrades. I found this at Computer Geeks for only $19.99:

Palit Radeon HD2400 PRO Sonic 256MB DDR2 PCI Express (PCIe) DVI/VGA Video Card w/HDMI 

Would this be a good video card to use?


----------



## veryoldschool

Newshawk said:


> I'm thinking of upgrading my computer to take advantage of DIRECTV2PC and one of the things I have to upgrade is my video card. I don't have a lot of money, so I've been looking for inexpensive upgrades. I found this at Computer Geeks for only $19.99:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palit Radeon HD2400 PRO Sonic 256MB DDR2 PCI Express (PCIe) DVI/VGA Video Card w/HDMI
> 
> Would this be a good video card to use?


I'm not sure "good" is what I'd use, but I did use the 2600 Pro for a while.
Driver issues were there big problem back then [a year back] and I see it has newer drivers so you "should be OK". It handles h.264 and HDCP.


----------



## mmoore99

Whenever I attempt to play any recorded video with DirecTV2PC I get the "DIRECTV2PC cannot connect to the receiver. The protected content cannot be played back at this time" error message. Everything shows "green" on the playback advisopr (see log output below).

The computer is an Asus M50Vm-A1 laptop running Windows 7 RC1.

Any suggestikons as to how to resolve this would be appreciated.

============================================

CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz	Yes 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 2261 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=23, dwLibStepping=6 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 2, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=2, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 2, dwLibTotalLogicals=2 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2268 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=1 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess= 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GS	Yes 
System Memory : 4096 MB	Yes 
Operating System : Windows 7 Yes 
Graphics Card : NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GS	Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: NVIDIA 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: GeForce 9600M GS 
Screen Capture Protection : Yes	Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : NVAPI RGBOverlay=Yes 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass	Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 1024 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 7.15.11.8585	Yes 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=7.15.11.8585 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Internal connection	Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)	Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)	Yes 
Network Adapter : IEEE80211: Atheros AR928X Wireless Network Adapter	Upgrade Recommended More Info
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: VirtualBox Host-Only Ethernet Adapter	Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1525 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Sun Jul 05 20:05:37 2009 
Computer : Notebook 
System Name : SATURN


----------



## madgrizzle

Well, I gave up on MediaShare ever being updated to allow for ff/rwd on non-ViiV machines and switched to just trying to use DirecTV2PC.

I've got a dual boot computer running both XP and Windows 7. On the XP, I have an old version of DirecTV2PC and on the Windows 7, I have the latest version. The computer is a Q6600, 2 GB, with ATI x1950pro card. On both XP and Windows 7, I get all greens except for GPU acceleration.

When I run the old version of DirecTV2PC in XP, I have no problems and everything works (even HD). When I run the new version in Windows 7, it "works" but the video is blank. I've done everything short of reinstalling Windows 7 to get it to work. I have a full DHCP compliant setup (card and monitor). It's as if it just isn't drawing the video on the screen, audio is there, the program ticks forward in time, just blank video.


----------



## islesfan

Same old Same old. Even though the advisor gives me green lights, content only plays for a few minutes before it starts studdering and becomes generally unwatchable ( liek 4 frames per second unwatchable).

It still seems like an interesting curiosity, but nothing I can use since I cannot rely on it.


----------



## veryoldschool

islesfan said:


> Same old Same old. Even though the advisor gives me green lights, content only plays for a few minutes before it starts studdering and becomes generally unwatchable ( liek 4 frames per second unwatchable).
> 
> It still seems like an interesting curiosity, but nothing I can use since I cannot rely on it.


 You still wireless, or have you moved over to a wired network?


----------



## joeblow

New catalyst drivers from ATI came out, so I installed them, and reinstalled 5313. Now it tries to play the video, (as opposed to doing nothing) but I get the protected audio warning on my Soundmax onboard audio. I'm not using anything but a simple pair of analog speakers, plugged into the green analog audio jack in the back of the pc. I don't see any options to disable spdif or coaxial audio anywhere. I'm running windows XP, an Asus p5k-deluxe, Q9550 cpu, 4gb ram, ATI 4850video, and the latest soundmax drivers (which appear to be from 2006) and it complains about protected audio on every recorded show except one.

A Kids show, for my 2 year old, lets me play it. However, it plays at ~2x speed, just like the ancient version of dtv2pc did. Both audio and video looks and sounds like it's running at 2x speed. Perhaps Alvin and the chipmunks would find it useful. I'm using an HR23-700, using a CE build as of a couple weeks ago, hooked up via gigabit wired networking.

I've never spent so much time trying to get an app to work in my life. I do have dual displays, one Samsung 25.5" and one HP 24". I have to disable the HP via the Catalyst control center, otherwise it complains of two monitors. Why? So we can't check email while watching tv I guess. Both the video card and monitors are hdcp compliant.

The playback advisor shows green on everything but the drivers, but it's obviously stupid there, since the drivers were released yesterday.

Can anyone recommend a version that actually works, and doesn't run at 2x speed, and doesn't ***** at analog speakers? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## madgrizzle

Good news about the AMD drivers... I have an x1950 and have been waiting for them to put out a Windows 7 version for it (I've been using Windows 7 default driver for the x1950... the x1950 is now legacy according to AMD and they say they will only update those drivers four times a year). The new 9.7 now supports x1950 on Windows 7 so maybe that will help solve my problem with blank video... Probably will reload Windows 7 RC while I'm at it.. sigh.. wish I had my RTM version.


----------



## veryoldschool

joeblow said:


> New catalyst drivers from ATI came out, so I installed them, and reinstalled 5313. Now it tries to play the video, (as opposed to doing nothing) but I get the protected audio warning on my Soundmax onboard audio. I'm not using anything but a simple pair of analog speakers, plugged into the green analog audio jack in the back of the pc. I don't see any options to disable spdif or coaxial audio anywhere. I'm running windows XP, an Asus p5k-deluxe, Q9550 cpu, 4gb ram, ATI 4850video, and the latest soundmax drivers (which appear to be from 2006) and it complains about protected audio on every recorded show except one.
> 
> A Kids show, for my 2 year old, lets me play it. However, it plays at ~2x speed, just like the ancient version of dtv2pc did. Both audio and video looks and sounds like it's running at 2x speed. Perhaps Alvin and the chipmunks would find it useful. I'm using an HR23-700, using a CE build as of a couple weeks ago, hooked up via gigabit wired networking.
> 
> I've never spent so much time trying to get an app to work in my life. I do have dual displays, one Samsung 25.5" and one HP 24". I have to disable the HP via the Catalyst control center, otherwise it complains of two monitors. Why? So we can't check email while watching tv I guess. Both the video card and monitors are hdcp compliant.
> 
> The playback advisor shows green on everything but the drivers, but it's obviously stupid there, since the drivers were released yesterday.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a version that actually works, and doesn't run at 2x speed, and doesn't ***** at analog speakers?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Not sure what is going on with the 2x speed, since I don't and haven't had this.
As for the protected audio message, look back to posts #254 and what followed.


----------



## jonesron

I installed Directv2PC on a newly built PC (Phenom II 940 quad CPU on a AMD/ATI chipset MoBo). I'm using VGA out to a older LCD monitor and just using the stereo analog output to a pair of PC speakers. I had no problem playing the video via the PC's VGA output but I did have to update the drivers for the PC's Realtek HD audio (built into the MoBo) to get past the Directv2PC message about the protected audio content. I do have one problem however. I have 3 HD-DVRs on my network and they have no problem seeing each other with MRV (using CE firmware). However, the Directv2PC on my PC only finds one of the 3 DVRs. I've tried resetting the both of the missing DVRs but it didn't help. All 3 DVRs and the PC are hardwired to a gigbit switch. Anyone else having similar issues with Directv2PC not finding multiple DVRs?


----------



## pogo

I know I must be missing something simple. The cyberlink installer wants a serial number. Don't have one that I know of. Same result with the publicly available 
Beta version. I can usually find my answers without posting, but I'm up a stump.


----------



## veryoldschool

pogo said:


> I know I must be missing something simple. The cyberlink installer wants a serial number. Don't have one that I know of. Same result with the publicly available
> Beta version. I can usually find my answers without posting, but I'm up a stump.


When you download the app from the DirecTV website, you must give an email address. Once you've finished downloading you should get an email with the serial number you need.


----------



## veryoldschool

jonesron said:


> I installed Directv2PC on a newly built PC (Phenom II 940 quad CPU on a AMD/ATI chipset MoBo). I'm using VGA out to a older LCD monitor and just using the stereo analog output to a pair of PC speakers. I had no problem playing the video via the PC's VGA output but I did have to update the drivers for the PC's Realtek HD audio (built into the MoBo) to get past the Directv2PC message about the protected audio content. I do have one problem however. I have 3 HD-DVRs on my network and they have no problem seeing each other with MRV (using CE firmware). However, the Directv2PC on my PC only finds one of the 3 DVRs. I've tried resetting the both of the missing DVRs but it didn't help. All 3 DVRs and the PC are hardwired to a gigbit switch. Anyone else having similar issues with Directv2PC not finding multiple DVRs?


I've had similar problems, and either rebooting the DVR or rebooting my router has resolved them. [best I can come up with]


----------



## pogo

veryoldschool said:


> When you download the app from the DirecTV website, you must give an email address. Once you've finished downloading you should get an email with the serial number you need.


Life just gets stranger and stranger. I ran the installer again to get a shot of the Invalid serial number error message that happens when I enter the activation key .. and damned if it didn't take it this time. Oh well, I guess tenth try is the charm.

Edit -- Still strange here. Problem is that the machine that it finally installled on was one that can't use it -- just trying to figure out the install problem. The Vista machine in the media center still won't install. I guess I'll try a third key.


----------



## islesfan

veryoldschool said:


> You still wireless, or have you moved over to a wired network?


Still wireless. Not much choice in the matter the way my house is laid out.


----------



## NoMax

Only one of my HR-20's is detected by the software. I just installed the second HR-20 a few days ago. It wasn't detected by the previous version either.

What could be wrong?

NM


----------



## NoMax

OK I rebooted the new receiver and it's now working.

NM


----------



## sore_bluto

HR20-700
Report #20090726-37CD

DIRECTV2PC (v5313) triggered remote delete. Was watching True Blood 501 HBOHD via DIRECTV2PC when screen started to badly pixelate. Tried to clear with trickplay. When that did not fix, pressed stop. DIRECTV2PC went straight to the playlist and True Blood was missing. Checked the playlist on the DVR and it was also missing. True Blood shows in History as Deleted.


----------



## saj2694

I am missing where to signup for the beta pgm (get a s/n)
Steve


----------



## saj2694

nevermind.
Thanks!


----------



## jdhirsch

I can't seem to download the v5313 from the link provided at the beginning of the thread. I'm getting a file not found error. Has the file been removed for some reason?

Jeff


----------



## SParker

jdhirsch said:


> I can't seem to download the v5313 from the link provided at the beginning of the thread. I'm getting a file not found error. Has the file been removed for some reason?
> 
> Jeff


Cool maybe a new version is near.


----------



## mdavej

That's great news!

I sure hope something else in on the way, considering the current version is locked down so tight maybe a dozen people on the planet can use it. On second thought, maybe D* thinks that's 11 too many.


----------



## Doug Brott

jdhirsch said:


> I can't seem to download the v5313 from the link provided at the beginning of the thread. I'm getting a file not found error. Has the file been removed for some reason?
> 
> Jeff


Sorry .. I seemed to have carried housecleaning a bit too far 

You should be able to download now.


----------



## jdhirsch

Doug Brott said:


> Sorry .. I seemed to have carried housecleaning a bit too far
> 
> You should be able to download now.


Yup, I got it. Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## Doug Brott

For folks that may be subscribed to the DIRECTV2PC thread ..

DIRECTV2PC v5313 has been replaced with DIRECTV v5514 .. New thread created:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=162206

Enjoy


----------

